# The next level! Test+dbol cycle log.



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey, basically someone suggested I run a log on my cycle to help keep track of progress and for others to see what is expected from it.

This is my first injectable cycle and will update with pics.

I'll be running-

1-4 ProChem D-Bol 40mg ed

1-12 ProChem Test E 600mg ew

2-12 Anastrozole 0.5mg e3d

Pct- Clomid 100/50/50/50

Nolva 40/20/20/20

The pic is of my gear I'm using and have plenty of anastrozole and nolva on hand incase of the dreaded gyno!

My goal is mass gain and will keep my diet clean and non processed with 20mins cardio thrown in after training 3 times a week and a 45min cardio session once (need to start doing cardio again)

Will keep it updated weekly and let you know how it goes, any questions just ask and appreciate any input.

Wish me luck!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Starting weight- 78kg

First jab this morning, 1ml, went well but didn't aspirate properly as panicked a little lol just wanted to get the juice in and get out, will calm down for next jab. Leg feels dead as a dodo at the moment lol

Took 20mg dbol with breakfast, 10mg after training around one and will take the other 10mg in a minute.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good luck m8


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I love dbol


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

I always had dead legs of injecting, one way I could combat it was inject on leg day, so the blood is pumping round the legs and the oil doesn't pool in your muscle. May be something worth trying if dead legs persist.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck with the cycle man


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Cheers lads! The test drew and shot lovely but might heat the oil up a lil bit next time see if that helps.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

good luck mate, will be following


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Doing exactly same cycle in the summer. Keep your log detailed and update everything often so I know how it's going! Wish you luck man!


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope you get so huge that you cant wear your old cloths anymore and you have to go and buy new cloths which hopefully will cost you a fortune. good luck pal.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

sakso said:


> I hope you get so huge that you cant wear your old cloths anymore and you have to go and buy new cloths which hopefully will cost you a fortune. good luck pal.


Better yet, he wears his old clothes and looks massive in them!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

2nd day- legs still useless lol dint think I'll be deadlifting later! Obviously feeling nothing or seeing any difference yet, and it won't be an everyday update.

Just wanted to post some starting pics up to track progress, front and back shot.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sakso said:


> I hope you get so huge that you cant wear your old cloths anymore and you have to go and buy new cloths which hopefully will cost you a fortune. good luck pal.


Haha that happened when I ran mdrol! And I can't afford clothes i spvnk it all on food!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Keep nolva dose at 20mg in pct, 40mg offers no extra benefit
> 
> other than that looking good


Deal. Cheers for the input mate, also been told that 5-10mg ed nolva helps with bloat on dbol? Don't know how true that is?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Deal. Cheers for the input mate, also been told that 5-10mg ed nolva helps with bloat on dbol? Don't know how true that is?


ya i was told this myself so ill be doing the same on my next cycle, you doing one or two shots a week? i didnt really like injections so i only did it once a week to save me the hassle


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm doing 2 mate, 1ml every 3 days. Going to do this until my injection sites(quads/glutes) get used to receiving the goodies. My leg is killing me at the moment, can't even bend it!

After 3-4 shots in each site I'll start throwing 2ml in once a week.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm doing 2 mate, 1ml every 3 days. Going to do this until my injection sites(quads/glutes) get used to receiving the goodies. My leg is killing me at the moment, can't even bend it!
> 
> After 3-4 shots in each site I'll start throwing 2ml in once a week.


i just started the 2ml straight away and had no problems, best of luck with it anyway bud, wish i was on cycle again, roll on the next one lol


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi C.Hill

Good luck with your cycle!!

Are those acne on your chest and back from your first oral cycle?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> i just started the 2ml straight away and had no problems, best of luck with it anyway bud, wish i was on cycle again, roll on the next one lol


They will be shaving/waxing marks.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> They will be shaving/waxing marks.


Cvnt lol nah every now and then I get a few spots pop up here and there, nothing serious, was worse about a year ago


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> They will be shaving/waxing marks.


epilator spots


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mate even if I had enough hair to shave I wouldn't.

On a more serious note, I can't move my fcuking leg!!!!

The pain has doubled since yesterday and it's all around the kneecap area now!

Any suggestions? It won't be like this every jab will it? Can't even put my socks on lol! Help!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump. Quite worried it's all swollen?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Bump. Quite worried it's all swollen?


my first two shots were the same, couldnt sit down for a few days and it was swollen aswell, lot of people seem to get that same pain around the knee might be ok after a few days


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply man, just worried it's gonna happen in my other leg tomorrow, wont be able to walk let alone train legs!

Getting the old 'I told you so!' of the mrs lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Thanks for the reply man, just worried it's gonna happen in my other leg tomorrow, wont be able to walk let alone train legs!
> 
> Getting the old 'I told you so!' of the mrs lol


ya i was getting plenty of that during the cycle aswell ha, every slight side affect that i was complaining about all i was hearing was "its your own fault", i think someone here mentioned to do legs on the day you do your shot its suppose to help a bit, well if you inject your quads that is, i just had a shower or a bath straight after each shot found that worked ok aswell.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

haha this is exactly what happened to me last week!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/132896-quad-injection-serious-pain-around-knee.html

Take two or three doses of 800mg ibuprofen, it helps a lot to get rid of any pain and swelling.

You just have to get over it man, it will be fine after about 6 days (or at least it was for me).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TNH said:


> haha this is exactly what happened to me last week!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/132896-quad-injection-serious-pain-around-knee.html
> 
> ...


Very helpful and reassuring mate thanks!

Gonna overdose on ibuprofen now and throw an icepack on it!


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

Good luck on the dark side! I'll be watching this thread.

What is the Anastrozole for and how is it different to nolvadex?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

tombsc said:


> Good luck on the dark side! I'll be watching this thread.
> 
> What is the Anastrozole for and how is it different to nolvadex?


Thanks mate, good to have you onboard!

Anastrozole is just a cheaper version of arimidex(ALOT cheaper!).


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

arimidex is to anastrozole what nurofen is to ibuprofen


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Does the same job but a hell of a lot cheaper!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Will be reading with interest mate and looking good in the initial pics...how long is the cycle and where do you think you will see the best gains? Arms are always good forerunners...as are the traps and delts....looking to see a change to the pectoral area...or are legs the focus? You got pics of your legs mate or are you not focusing here for the time being?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck mate. Will be following with interest. Wish i could man up and start injecting.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Will be reading with interest mate and looking good in the initial pics...how long is the cycle and where do you think you will see the best gains? Arms are always good forerunners...as are the traps and delts....looking to see a change to the pectoral area...or are legs the focus? You got pics of your legs mate or are you not focusing here for the time being?


Thanks mate!

I'm looking to gain mass all over, traps, chest, lower lats, legs, need to bring biceps up as I've neglected them in favour of compounds, also want to get my delts 'capped' if you know what I mean, make them pop out a bit lol

Also other goal is to bring squat bench and deadlift up, aiming for a 110kgx5 bench, 210kgx5 deadlift and a 150kgx5 squat.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bravo9 said:


> Good luck mate. Will be following with interest. Wish i could man up and start injecting.


Thanks mate.

Lol it took me a while to get the balls to do it, 2nd jab tomorrow will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## Sallerton (Mar 16, 2011)

Cycle looks good bud. Just like to share a couple of things with you, see what you think.

1. I would drop the Nolva for PCT, this approach is outdated. Nolva down regulates IGF-1, which is the last thing you want when coming off cycle.

2. You need to run your AI through your whole PCT.

2. Anastrozole is not a sucidal-inhibator, meaning that estrogen levels can rebound when you stop taking it. You need to taper off toward the end of PCT.

Nail this stuff down and you have one hell of a first cycle, good luck.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Btw bro, are you not taking any HCG for the boys downstairs or you just counting on clomid to do the trick?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sallerton said:


> Cycle looks good bud. Just like to share a couple of things with you, see what you think.
> 
> 1. I would drop the Nolva for PCT, this approach is outdated. Nolva down regulates IGF-1, which is the last thing you want when coming off cycle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input bud! Glad to have you here.

Given me alot to research, especially about the nolva and IGF-1!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Btw bro, are you not taking any HCG for the boys downstairs or you just counting on clomid to do the trick?


No hcg this cycle mate, I've heard the old boy works fine(better than normal) upto around week 10-11 then I'm leaving clomid to do the trick, if it gets to bad I may introduce it although I know it's better ran throughout cycle to help with recovery.


----------



## Sallerton (Mar 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Thanks for the input bud! Glad to have you here.
> 
> Given me alot to research, especially about the nolva and IGF-1!


Not a problem!

Depending on your budget, you might want to look into getting some 'IGF-1 DES' for PCT. You pin it IM, before you workout, into the muscle you're about to train. I haven't tried it yet but I've heard good things.

Also, I think you'll be fine without the HCG.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sallerton said:


> Not a problem!
> 
> Depending on your budget, you might want to look into getting some 'IGF-1 DES' for PCT. You pin it IM, before you workout, into the muscle you're about to train. I haven't tried it yet but I've heard good things.
> 
> Also, I think you'll be fine without the HCG.


Never heard of IGF-1 DES! Sounds interesting though, what exactly does it do? Stop catabolism? Promote growth?

Thanks again.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Gives me inspiration to run my cycle without hcg haha, it's hard to come round at the moment im sure.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Gives me inspiration to run my cycle without hcg haha, it's hard to come round at the moment im sure.


Lol. I would run hcg if I was taking tren or deca or a higher dosage of test.

And yer money's tight at the moment lol


----------



## Sallerton (Mar 16, 2011)

It's a peptide, a modified version of IGF-1.

I don't know the rules around here about posting links, but check these guys out:

http://www.extremepeptide.com/


----------



## Sallerton (Mar 16, 2011)

It's a peptide, a modified version of IGF-1.

I just tried to post you a link to a website that supplies it, but my comment has to be approved by a mod. PM me if you need any help.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quick update. 5 days in, 2 jabs so far and 40mg dbol a day.

Can feel dbol kicking in already, not strength wise but was squatting today and felt a mild case of backpumps, nothing to bad. Also whilst training shoulders yesterday was getting joint pain towards end of session, I only experienced that on all 3 of my previous oral cycles.

Weight is up 2.3kg putting me at 88.3kg when I checked this morning.

Also cos I'm jabbing I think a placebo effect has taken over a little bit in the sense that I'm training harder and more intense to get everything I can out of this cycle!

Appetite wise I can't stop eating! Necking 14 raw eggs a day because I can't be bothered to keep cooking lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

14 raw eggs a day...14 yolks as well? Hell.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

scobielad said:


> 14 raw eggs a day...14 yolks as well? Hell.


Yes mate. It's just really quick and doesn't fill me up like scrambled/ boiled eggs.

Diet at the moment is-

Meal 1- 150g oats, 40g whey, banana/100g blueberries, tbls walnut oil blended with 400ml water.

Meal 2- 7 eggs, 4 slices wholemeal toast

Meal 3- 125g wholewheat pasta, 150g chicken, broccoli

Meal 4- 125g pasta, tin tuna, green beans

Meal 5- Mince, pasta, sauce, cheese

Meal 6- Tin of tuna, mayonnaise, cucumber, tomato

Meal 7- 7 eggs, pint of full fat milk

And of course a postworkout shake!

It's fair to say, my ar5e stinks!


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi C.Hill,

If I were you, I would drop a bit of bad fats i.e 14 yolks, mayo, mince, pasta sauce seems a bit too much to me? Is it don on purpose, or are you just not bothered??e

Thanks


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stallion23 said:


> Hi C.Hill,
> 
> If I were you, I would drop a bit of bad fats i.e 14 yolks, mayo, mince, pasta sauce seems like too much to me? Is it don on purpose, or are you just not bothered??e
> 
> Thanks


Hello mate

No im not eating 14 yolks lol even though they're good fats in my eyes, 7 yolks in the morning and 2 before bed with 5 whites.

The Mayo is only a squirt to make the tuna more edible.

Mince is drained and what's left is good.

There's hardly anything is the pasta sauce plus I had no choice as that's what the mrs cooked lol

I am completely bothered and eat a varied diet and believe fat is very important in a good diet whether bulking or cutting.


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Hello mate
> 
> No im not eating 14 yolks lol even though they're good fats in my eyes, 7 yolks in the morning and 2 before bed with 5 whites.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. You can't argue with the Mrs lol

I tend to be particularly careful on fats intake as well....expecially when bulking.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stallion23 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. You can't argue with the Mrs lol
> 
> I tend to be particularly careful on fats intake as well....expecially when bulking.


Lol i know, she always moans that I never eat the same food as her, even though she's a healthy eater, she just gets a bit pi5sed off sometimes that shes always cooking for one whilst I got my chicken rice and broccoli lol

Fats bump up the kcals quite significantly aswell to meet my requirements so it's all good.


----------



## Pilcher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Will be following this mate, Looking at starting my first cycle in a few months. Best of luck with it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pilcher1 said:


> Will be following this mate, Looking at starting my first cycle in a few months. Best of luck with it.


Thanks mate, expecting good results!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

8 days in and another kg up so im 89.3kg.

Still hitting the gym hard and eating like every meals my last.

Havnt seen no increase in strength yet but I have a question,

For the last 3 days been getting annoying headaches that dont go away and are quite severe at night, is this the dbol? Has anyone else experienced headaches when on dbol?


----------



## Wjdburton (May 1, 2011)

Good luck m8 I'll be doing a simlar cycle next week.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes I experienced some headaches, upped my water intake & it went away. Could be a good idea to get BP checked if it continues mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMike said:


> Yes I experienced some headaches, upped my water intake & it went away. Could be a good idea to get BP checked if it continues mate.


Ok mate, I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPDATE- 90.6kg!! That's a 12.6kg increase in 10 days! 27lb! What the fcuk?

Am quite shocked to be honest and finding it hard to believe lol keep going to the scales and getting the calculator out to make sure it's correct. AND IT IS!

Shoulders and traps have got bigger, arms, lats, chest, legs the lot! I know most of it (if not all) is water but it's pretty weird and pleasing seeing the scales go up so drastically.

Jabbing- am 4 jabs in now, right quad, left glute, right quad, left quad and every jab went fine until the next day, felt like the sites had been kicked by a horse! Hard to walk and even worse to sleep on. The 2nd jab in my right quad wernt so bad, I put it down to virgin sites.

Am jabbing 300mg (1ml) every 3 days e.g mon, thurs, sun, wed, repeat and popping 10mg dbol every 5 hours religiously, leave one by bed so I can take it when I go p1ss in middle of night.

Training- no major strength increase but can add another 2-3 sets on without feeling tired, getting big pumps already! Finding it hard to do widegrip pullups with my extra weight lol stuck at 6 strict reps when it used to be 10.

Diet-

7.00 shake banana

Ride to work

7.30 8 boiled eggs, 3 slices toast

10.00 chicken rice broccoli

12.00 turkey rice green beans

2.45 tin tuna 4 slices of bread

5.30 pwo shake

7.00 chicken pasta veg

9.30 shake with full fat milk

Sorry for long post lol


----------



## Pilcher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thats a hugee gain in so little time. Cant wait till september rolls on.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

12kg in 10 days! Immense.

Are you showing any stretch marks from the rapid gains?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

andysutils said:


> I love dbol


Snap


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Doing well already. Keep it up.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pilcher1- yep! Only 10 days, wonder what my potential is???

Mitch6689- I had a few stretch marks round my arm pits before I started cycle when training naturally, I think this gain has made them slightly worse, nothing mad though.

MrGoodkat- i love dbol too! And I don't look bloated which is the weird thing, muscles look dense and more shaped.

Cheers lads!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> UPDATE- 90.6kg!! That's a 12.6kg increase in 10 days! 27lb! What the fcuk?
> 
> Am quite shocked to be honest and finding it hard to believe lol keep going to the scales and getting the calculator out to make sure it's correct. AND IT IS!
> 
> ...


Eh???


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Eh???


Yep?!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats some odd stats. Dunno whats crazier, the weight gain or lack of strength increase in proportion. I'm starting same cycle next week


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Thats some odd stats. Dunno whats crazier, the weight gain or lack of strength increase in proportion. I'm starting same cycle next week


I totally agree with you mate, baffled.

Strength hasn't shot up majorly just have more aggression in the gym and can bust out a few extra sets effortlessly, feels good!

I am eating like an animal though, literally, constantly stuffed, uncomfortably full lol

Just gonna give this cycle everything I got!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

you happy with the weight gain though? As in fat/water/muscle ratio. By all means eat well and consistently, but listen to your body. No needd to get uncomfortably full, if your macros are in check bud


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.hill? whats ya name so i i dont have to call you "c" LOL.

Those gains are immense and only 10 days into the cycle. Most people say they loose half of what they gained and if you double your gain before the end of cycle you will of put on some good mass son. Very pleased for you.

If your not taking any BCAA tabs get on them, will help you increase/keep gains.


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

im on the exact same cycle mate but i was jabbing once a week at 500mg

might swap to 250mg and jab 2wice a week though now to mix it up as ive been told different things now.

I gained approx 10kg in first 2/3weeks but havent gone up since...

also im the same as you in regard to strength...i havent gone up much but i can train for alot longer and harder in regard to more sets and more exercises per body part.

I too am trying to eat like a horse, its ****in hard!

Went from 63kg to 73kg (5ft8) now stuck there!!!


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

BCAA tabs?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> you happy with the weight gain though? As in fat/water/muscle ratio. By all means eat well and consistently, but listen to your body. No needd to get uncomfortably full, if your macros are in check bud


I am happy as I don't look bloated or fatter, I have lost some definition round my gut but I can deal with that, I look good though! Better already! Had 3 comments about my size in last two days and the mrs has noticed it too.

I responded well to sd matrix and mdrol so I reckon im just responding very well to dbol and test.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I am happy as I don't look bloated or fatter, I have lost some definition round my gut but I can deal with that, I look good though! Better already! Had 3 comments about my size in last two days and the mrs has noticed it too.
> 
> I responded well to sd matrix and mdrol so I reckon im just responding very well to dbol and test.


Cool


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

eddiebrain22 said:


> BCAA tabs?


Branch Chain Amino Acid.

Well reading from what my tub says in my room, "by taking capsules before and after excersice, you can increase nitrogen retention, boost protein synthesis and protect your muscles from the stress and trauma of heavy excercise".

Basically from what I know of them they provide the amino acids the human body cannot produce naturally but are found in some foods that you may not nessesarily eat but the tabs can provide you with them resulting in.

an experianced friend told me to use them all the time and especially when on a cycle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> C.hill? whats ya name so i i dont have to call you "c" LOL.
> 
> Those gains are immense and only 10 days into the cycle. Most people say they loose half of what they gained and if you double your gain before the end of cycle you will of put on some good mass son. Very pleased for you.
> 
> If your not taking any BCAA tabs get on them, will help you increase/keep gains.


Lol my names chris mate.

Yer I'm pleased too, looking forward to the next few weeks!

And im a bcaa junkie mate lol I use the powdered product though, 10g pre, post and before bed, does the job!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

eddiebrain22 said:


> im on the exact same cycle mate but i was jabbing once a week at 500mg
> 
> might swap to 250mg and jab 2wice a week though now to mix it up as ive been told different things now.
> 
> ...


Well the way i look at it is if I'm taking 300mg every 3 days (mon,thurs,sun) that's effectively 900mg over the seven days, now I don't know if that's excessive or not as I've read beginner cycles starting at 1200mg test e! Instead of jabbing mon and thurs like I've read people on here do I've decided to jab a day early and carry on like that.

Keep eating mate!!


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Chris I've found that adding low intensity cardio in before breakfast for 30 mins just to shed any excess water retention is really helpful. You'll probably feel better and it helps your body/ joints get accustomed to your new weight.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TNH said:


> Chris I've found that adding low intensity cardio in before breakfast for 30 mins just to shed any excess water retention is really helpful. You'll probably feel better and it helps your body/ joints get accustomed to your new weight.


Cheers mate, this week I've bought myself a new bike and am cycling to work everyday before breakfast, about 20mins. Pain in the ar5e, and leg lol

Appreciate the advice!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Small little update, Jabbed this morning and the first poke caused my whole leg muscle to twitch, it was fukcing weird! And it wasnt painfull? Anyone had that before?

Anyway moved an inch to the left and it went perfect, not even a drop of blood!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I've never had that before but it sounds like you may have hit a nerve??


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

i will be following your progress chris .. a good start though


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> I've never had that before but it sounds like you may have hit a nerve??


Yer that's what I thought, was a weird feeling as there was no pain, I'm stabbing it in like a dart now though whereas when I started I was slowly pushing it in as I was a bit scared and wary lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R1cky said:


> i will be following your progress chris .. a good start though


Cheers mate!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I am happy as I don't look bloated or fatter, I have lost some definition round my gut but I can deal with that, I look good though! Better already! Had 3 comments about my size in last two days and the mrs has noticed it too.
> 
> I responded well to sd matrix and mdrol so I reckon im just responding very well to dbol and test.


too fckin right she noticed it bud, 27lb why wouldnt she ha, fair play dude!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Well the way i look at it is if I'm taking 300mg every 3 days (mon,thurs,sun) that's effectively 900mg over the seven days, now I don't know if that's excessive or not as I've read beginner cycles starting at 1200mg test e! Instead of jabbing mon and thurs like I've read people on here do I've decided to jab a day early and carry on like that.
> 
> Keep eating mate!!


how much gear did you get? must have a lot


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> how much gear did you get? must have a lot


3x 10ml vials of test300 mate


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 3x 10ml vials of test300 mate


nice1, serious gains your after getting, especially when your strength hasnt kicked in yet, started getting my stuff yest for my next cycle, 2 x 10ml lixus test e and lixus deca,4 shots of sustanon so far, getting some pro chem dbol today, my only problem is having them upstairs im getting itchy fingers lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> nice1, serious gains your after getting, especially when your strength hasnt kicked in yet, started getting my stuff yest for my next cycle, 2 x 10ml lixus test e and lixus deca,4 shots of sustanon so far, getting some pro chem dbol today, my only problem is having them upstairs im getting itchy fingers lol


Lol I know what you mean mate, I started my cycle the day after it all arrived was going to wait a week but couldn't! It was like Christmas day lol

Have you used deca before?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol I know what you mean mate, I started my cycle the day after it all arrived was going to wait a week but couldn't! It was like Christmas day lol
> 
> Have you used deca before?


na first using deca so i need to get an AI and some hcg, looking forward to it!


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

12.6kgs increase in 10 days!!

I bet with that weight increase u must have sTrEtChMaRkS!

Have u checked yr bodyfat?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea, get some cocoa butter or Palmers 'Firming Butter'. Wicked stuff. Lost 28lbs for holiday to Ibiza last year and the stuff saved my life, skin was tight and healthy as fvck. Will be great for stretch marks.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Surfer dude said:


> 12.6kgs increase in 10 days!!
> 
> I bet with that weight increase u must have sTrEtChMaRkS!
> 
> Have u checked yr bodyfat?


Yer a couple under the pits, nothing major.

I havnt checked my bodyfat but I look a little plumper than normal lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Yea, get some cocoa butter or Palmers 'Firming Butter'. Wicked stuff. Lost 28lbs for holiday to Ibiza last year and the stuff saved my life, skin was tight and healthy as fvck. Will be great for stretch marks.


I'll have a go at that mate!

Noice one!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Update- THE STRENGTH HAS ARRIVED!!

Sitting at 90kg just mashed my previous pb up!

Was back day and went to the gym to beat my pb on the deadlift, havnt been able to do them past 2 weeks because of jabbing hurting my ar5e and legs too much but everything's settled down now.

My previous deadlift best was 187.5x1 today I pulled 190kg easy, then loaded up 200kg and busted out 3 reps! Was over the moon as 1 rep of 200 has been my goal for about 2 years and I got 3 quite easy!

Then proceeded to beat that, loaded up 210kg and got 1 rep out of it! Fcuking chuffed to pieces!!

I recorded both lifts and am trying to find a way of posting them on here! 250kg is my new target now!!

Then I done widegrip pullups, last week I struggled with 3 sets of 4 lol today I got 6 sets of 6 strict reps! I then went home to recover lol

Overall I think it's kicked in now, felt like an animal in the gym today, a very successful session!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

what way are you working the reps bud? are you doing 6-8 reps or less??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Certain rep range for different exercises mate, stick to 5 or less for deads for 2 sets then strip a bit of weight off and rep 12 out(147.5kg at the moment)

Squats I like a heavy set of 5 then pyramid up in reps to around 15.

Benching I stick to 8 reps.

Everything else is usually 6-12 reps.

I mix it up constantly.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

2 week Picture update, weighed myself this morning before breakfast and took a photo to compare.

The dbol has kicked in as my strength is up on every lift and I think the test may be doing something as my old boy keeps popping up like I'm a teenager lol

I weigh 90kg so that's a 12kg gain so far and I don't look that bloated to be honest, seems like it's gone to my chest, shoulders and back? Pretty pleased though. Getting alot of comments already and tshirts are getting tight, so far so good!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Your shoulders have popped! Great effort mate. Still 10 weeks left as well. Bet you can't wait for the final product.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Your shoulders have popped! Great effort mate. Still 10 weeks left as well. Bet you can't wait for the final product.


Cheers mate, yer I can't wait! These two weeks have flown by! And I actually enjoy jabbing now, look forward to jab day!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice one, looking good. I pinned for 1st time last night. 1ml 250mg Test E, into right thigh. Gonna alternate that every 3days with Andropen 275. Found sweet spot very first time and absolutely no pip. Slight numbing, but unnoticeable today. Woke up more refreshed than ever and been in a perma happy mood since. Best placebo ever! Do you always pin all the way, or do you stop the needle at a certain point, as i thought i went TOO deep and was gonna touch bone. Hows acne too? See ya got some on chest


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Nice one, looking good. I pinned for 1st time last night. 1ml 250mg Test E, into right thigh. Gonna alternate that every 3days with Andropen 275. Found sweet spot very first time and absolutely no pip. Slight numbing, but unnoticeable today. Woke up more refreshed than ever and been in a perma happy mood since. Best placebo ever! Do you always pin all the way, or do you stop the needle at a certain point, as i thought i went TOO deep and was gonna touch bone. Hows acne too? See ya got some on chest


Cheers mate and well done on the pinning! I'm not getting pip at all now, virgin site I reckon. And yes the placebo is excellent lol

I'm using 1 1/4 inch blues to inject and push that sucker right in leaving a tiny bit out incase (horror stories) the needle snaps for some unknown reason lol depends how meaty your legs are I suppose mate?

Acne is surprisingly under control! For the last 2 years I had it quite bad on my face but since Christmas time it's cleared right up, Not a blemish! Strange, and since cycle i havnt had one spot apart from a couple of minor bumps on my chest and upper back, nothing unusual though.

What labs are you using?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh i thought the acne was from the test. 1000mg Ev prim oil, 3 times a day is amazing for skin. Always had the odd small blemish on face (lack of sleep) and few on traps, but soon as i jacked my ev prim up to 3g a day, spotless. Best my skin has ever been. Thighs are actually pretty meaty, but just gonna go 3/4 in next time. Went in fine 1st time, but pulled out as i thought it was too deep. Went in again and went a bit ott on the aspiration (actually demanding some blood), but just a small bubble came. Def feeling something today. Been the moodiest fecker for months and today, just beaming and vascular. Prob the DBol and amazing placebo. Using British Dragon and naposim DBol, though they seem kosher, may ask for some different dbol as i hear there well faked.

Where in Essex are you? I'm from there


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Oh i thought the acne was from the test. 1000mg Ev prim oil, 3 times a day is amazing for skin. Always had the odd small blemish on face (lack of sleep) and few on traps, but soon as i jacked my ev prim up to 3g a day, spotless. Best my skin has ever been. Thighs are actually pretty meaty, but just gonna go 3/4 in next time. Went in fine 1st time, but pulled out as i thought it was too deep. Went in again and went a bit ott on the aspiration (actually demanding some blood), but just a small bubble came. Def feeling something today. Been the moodiest fecker for months and today, just beaming and vascular. Prob the DBol and amazing placebo. Using British Dragon and naposim DBol, though they seem kosher, may ask for some different dbol as i hear there well faked.
> 
> Where in Essex are you? I'm from there


Actually demanding some blood lol funny (unt.

Yer I've heard there's a few fakes aswell, fingers crossed ey mate!

I'm from Colchester where do you reside?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I used to love going colchester zoo when i was a kid. I'm from the unglam barking/dagenham part


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Barking and dagenham? Posh boy ey?

...lol


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Subbed to this pal, cant believe the gains from two weeks, stomach hasnt bloated and shoulders look like theres a baloon in them...


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Was dating a girl i always liked at school. Nothing serious, just linked up for homecooked food and drinks, film etc. She called me her posh totty, as i've lived out of essex for 3yrs and work with a load of toffs, and ain't as common as most essex people, where every other word is 'like'.

"I was like OMG!! and told him i aint doing that like...."


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

you look great mate on that 2 week picture.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Was dating a girl i always liked at school. Nothing serious, just linked up for homecooked food and drinks, film etc. She called me her posh totty, as i've lived out of essex for 3yrs and work with a load of toffs, and ain't as common as most essex people, where every other word is 'like'.
> 
> "I was like OMG!! and told him i aint doing that like...."


Lmao! Most people I know from daggers are rough as @rseholes lol

And i know what you mean by the dippy sh1ts giving it 'like' all the time lol that Essex show has fcuked us over haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DillonnR said:


> Subbed to this pal, cant believe the gains from two weeks, stomach hasnt bloated and shoulders look like theres a baloon in them...


Cheers! Yer I'm amazed myself mate, I need to pump them shoulders bigger! Lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> you look great mate on that 2 week picture.


Thankyou very much mate! You on cycle yet?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

not yet, goin to zante on holiday with the lads in june so im trying to cut fat and cant be ****d doing my pct on holiday haha


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

looking good c


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> looking good c


Cheers mate.

Weight is up to 91.6kg now- 13.6kg increase woop woop!lol strength is through the roof aswell!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quick question- I have 100 10mg bodynutrition dbol sitting here, they're legit but according to others on another thread they're useless!

Reckon it's worth just throwing them in last 3-4 weeks if cycle or will it hinder recovery?

Thanks.


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Im not 100% sure but I have heard people say recovery will be harder if dbol or anadrol is taken end of cycle,

However I have used anadrol last 3 weeks of my test & tren cycle and I was ok.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Surfer dude said:


> Im not 100% sure but I have heard people say recovery will be harder if dbol or anadrol is taken end of cycle,
> 
> However I have used anadrol last 3 weeks of my test & tren cycle and I was ok.


Ok mate, well if it's as weak as everyone says it is I might as well get it down me lol might start taking it alongside my prochem dbol aswell not sure yet


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

still here following m8, good gains so far u doin well


----------



## Pilcher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

How you feeling mate? Any sides or anything?

starting my first cycle on Monday, have to be honest im pretty nervous but also just cant wait to get on it haha. Got the Test and Dbol ready and my Adex, Nolva and Clomid need to be picked up so will have them tomorrow probably. Any advice mate with the injection procedrure? I think I know everthing I have looked over it enough I just dont want to miss anything lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pilcher1 said:


> How you feeling mate? Any sides or anything?
> 
> starting my first cycle on Monday, have to be honest im pretty nervous but also just cant wait to get on it haha. Got the Test and Dbol ready and my Adex, Nolva and Clomid need to be picked up so will have them tomorrow probably. Any advice mate with the injection procedrure? I think I know everthing I have looked over it enough I just dont want to miss anything lol.


Hello mate

Feeling good! Bright and happy as normal but tired in the evenings, I experienced this with other oral cycles I've ran.

No sides apart from the tiredness and slightly tender nipples but nothing serious. Strength is really high and I don't want to leave the gym, the pump is mad!

Regarding the injection process I'll paste what I've wrote down through research on the note section of my phone done me good!

Warm vial up

Clean hands

Clean vial alcohol wipe

Fit green pin onto syringe

Draw 1ml air into syringe

Insert into vial

Turn upside down inject air

Pull 1ml test, remove pin

Flick air bubbles to the top

Draw small bit of air to clear pin

Wipe injection site with alcohol wipe

Put cap on green, replace with blue

Push test till a small dribble comes out

Inject, aspirate for blood

Slowly push plunger in, leave for 30 seconds

Withdraw and press alcohol wipe down, massage area.

Just basic and to the point, followed this For the first 3 jabs to drum it in my head, good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Pecker (Apr 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Feeling good! Bright and happy as normal but tired in the evenings, I experienced this with other oral cycles I've ran.
> 
> ...


Nice list, have taken down for my first jab  Thanks


----------



## Pilcher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Feeling good! Bright and happy as normal but tired in the evenings, I experienced this with other oral cycles I've ran.
> 
> ...


How much weight you up now like? That is a nice straight forward list, I will let you know how it goes on Monday mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pilcher1 said:


> How much weight you up now like? That is a nice straight forward list, I will let you know how it goes on Monday mate.


Yer it's simpler like that lol

I'm up 13kg now, pretty mad really. Good luck with your first jab, just try and stay calm lol put some music on or something that's what I do lol


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Il tell you what mate pretty impressed tbh

glad its all going well for you. also if you keep eating the way you are i would imagine you will be a beast.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

matokane said:


> Il tell you what mate pretty impressed tbh
> 
> glad its all going well for you. also if you keep eating the way you are i would imagine you will be a beast.


Cheers mate it's going well!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Update- day 18, 91kg, 13kg increase.

Have finally stopped getting PIP after jab, which means I can train legs finally!! 

Had a killer leg session today to make up for 1.5 weeks of not training them due to the pain, expecting some serious doms! Brilliant session, was in the squat rack for 40mins with back and front squats after pre-exhausting my quads on leg extension, weight was up on every lift and felt very strong, wobbled out the gym lol

Diet wise, I was struggling to consume all my food last week but now I've turned into an eating machine! Diet at the mo-

Fasted cardio (ride to work)

Meal 1- Blended up super shake

Meal 2- 2 whole eggs, 8 whites, 2 slices seeded bread and peanut butter.

Meal 3- 130g brown pasta, 150g turkey seasoned with paprika, green beans

Meal 4- 6 weetabix, tin tuna mayo and cucumber

Pre-wo- 10g bcaa, 10g taurine, 300mg caffiene

Post-wo- sci mx omni mx hardcore massgainer shake, 10g bcaa/ taurine

Meal 5- 100g pasta, 130g chicken, broccoli

Meal 6- sci mx omni mx hardcore mass gainer shake

Meal 7- tin tuna, sliced tomato, pint of full fat milk

Blended up super shake consists of-

125g oats

35g strawberry whey

1 tbs walnut oil

1 banana

100g blueberries

420ml water

10g taurine/ bcaa

STUFFED!!!

Backpumps were playing up at work today, had to carry an air manifold to other side of workshop and back tightened right up, thats just the start as i get pumps off orals pretty bad.

Other than that I'm really enjoying the cycle, always feel pumped and think I need to get work to order me some bigger overalls lol


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Update- day 18, 91kg, 13kg increase.
> 
> Have finally stopped getting PIP after jab, which means I can train legs finally!!
> 
> ...


Need to bang out somemore progress pictures mate..


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Definitely wana see the difference in pics before & after 13kgs only 18 days is a major appearance change!


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

have read your whole thread mate.. What a progress mate  good luck with rest of the cycle .. al be following it thoiugh.


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

im still follwing too pal, i got another 18days left of my cycle (same as yours) ive gained 9kg so far so not too bad.

I dropped the dbol after first 2ish weeks though due to bad nipples etc, so i started again for the last 3ish weeks of the cycle...starting to get itchy nips again already!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dillonnr and surferdude-

I'll get some pics up at the end of week 4(next week when dbol finishes), The last pic that was taken was after a 12kg increase so the extra 1kg ain't much different lol

Watch this space!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick_86 said:


> have read your whole thread mate.. What a progress mate  good luck with rest of the cycle .. al be following it thoiugh.


Thanks mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

eddiebrain22 said:


> im still follwing too pal, i got another 18days left of my cycle (same as yours) ive gained 9kg so far so not too bad.
> 
> I dropped the dbol after first 2ish weeks though due to bad nipples etc, so i started again for the last 3ish weeks of the cycle...starting to get itchy nips again already!


9kg is still awesome though mate! Good luck through pct!

Yer I've got itchy nips at the moment but nothing serious, only a week left so will put up with it, considering throwing in 10mg nolva daily, see if that calms it!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Incredible stuff from this cycle.

Do you think the AI has helped control bloat/gyno at all? I'm in two minds whether to use one or not.

Considering the pro chem aromasin as it's enough tabs to see me through the whole cycle. All others on ADC or UP were so expensive! Just waiting on a price for the aromasin which will make my mind up.

You'll be at around week 8 when I start so I can watch out for any issues you have to help my cycle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Incredible stuff from this cycle.
> 
> Do you think the AI has helped control bloat/gyno at all? I'm in two minds whether to use one or not.
> 
> ...


Do what I done for an ai mate search up for Anastrozole, cheap like the budgie!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

ive only just seen this thread dont know how ive missed it all this time lol anyway well done mate you are looking really good, some crazy gains you have made! you must be loving it!! :thumb:


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Do what I done for an ai mate search up for Anastrozole, cheap like the budgie!


I did see it but it still seemed expensive. You'd need 3, possibly 4, packs to see you through a cycle at 0.5mg EOD. That's like £60 on UP! I think the PC aromasin is around £30 for 100 10mg tabs so will last the full course at 10mg ED.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> ive only just seen this thread dont know how ive missed it all this time lol anyway well done mate you are looking really good, some crazy gains you have made! you must be loving it!! :thumb:


Thanks mate yer I'm loving it so far, looking forward to the test properly kicking in, find myself shaving more regularly already lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I did see it but it still seemed expensive. You'd need 3, possibly 4, packs to see you through a cycle at 0.5mg EOD. That's like £60 on UP! I think the PC aromasin is around £30 for 100 10mg tabs so will last the full course at 10mg ED.


Ah ok mate, fair enough. I ordered 2 packs, 20x1mg tablets so 40x0.5mg tabs, perfect amount for a 10-12 weeker! £30 aswell.

When you starting your cycle mate?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Ah ok mate, fair enough. I ordered 2 packs, 20x1mg tablets so 40x0.5mg tabs, perfect amount for a 10-12 weeker! £30 aswell.
> 
> When you starting your cycle mate?


Just saw you're taking it E3D as well so I guess it's enough. I might think about that instead.

Not starting until mid-June. I have exams now so my diet isn't great and I want to be able to enjoy the end of this year with a few drinks with everyone. It's then my birthday beginning of June and I'm going to the Isle of Wight festival. All-in-all, not a good idea to start next week.

At least after all that I can commit to the cycle 100% and train/eat like a horse.

If I get half the gains you do I'll be happy!


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

I havent ran an AI mate, im in ive got 2weeks and 2days left of 10week cycle...then PCT starts.

Any recommendations?

Added Dbol again as well for last 3weeks of being on the test e, seems to be helping somehow, added another 2kg this week so 11kg so far.

Can feel the test really kicking in too, wish i could run it for 12weeks but im going to Greece as soon as my cycle finishes so will be doing PCT over there!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

XD


----------



## APG (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey C.Hill great log mate, i got a question though............. whats your reasoning behind starting your arimidex from the second week instead of starting it from the off?

APG


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

APG said:


> Hey C.Hill great log mate, i got a question though............. whats your reasoning behind starting your arimidex from the second week instead of starting it from the off?
> 
> APG


Simple answer really mate, no fancy protocol or anything lol

I didn't receive it till the end of first week, I had my gear and pct ready and I wasn't going to start till a week later but had itchy fingers and couldn't wait!lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

eddiebrain22 said:


> I havent ran an AI mate, im in ive got 2weeks and 2days left of 10week cycle...then PCT starts.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your enjoying it mate, very good gains!

Any recommendations for what? An ai?


----------



## APG (Mar 1, 2011)

> Simple answer really mate, no fancy protocol or anything lol
> 
> I didn't receive it till the end of first week, I had my gear and pct ready and I wasn't going to start till a week later but had itchy fingers and couldn't wait!lol


ohhh lol , fair enough then, n there was me expecting some serious scientific shi*t lol


----------



## APG (Mar 1, 2011)

ive got EVERYTHING ready for my first cycle now, except for bacteriostatic water, seems its abit of a bugger to get hold of.


----------



## Pilcher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bloat still in check mate? I am hoping the AI will keep it in check for me, my diet is solid anyway and I consume alot of water so I am hoping I dont get any.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

APG said:


> ohhh lol , fair enough then, n there was me expecting some serious scientific shi*t lol


Not from me mate, straight to the point lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pilcher1 said:


> Bloat still in check mate? I am hoping the AI will keep it in check for me, my diet is solid anyway and I consume alot of water so I am hoping I dont get any.


Little bloated today mate, only because I felt sh1t all day yesterday. Stomach upset and very lethargic.

Couldn't find the effort to cook turkey and rice so ended up having jacket potato cheese beans and half an eater egg lol temptation got the better of me! Them damn eggs have been sitting there for ages!

Then we went nandos and I had a whole chicken and large chips lol didn't help, but im just getting ready to go and rinse my back out with some heavy deads!

Should make up for the mini binge lol


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a coupla cheat meals here n there mate lol especially when bulking! Im starting my test e cycle this week, 500mg + i got some pink thai's to use for the first month as im to impatient! ha#

You running an AI? i've got Aromasin on order thinking 12.5mg EOD


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMike said:


> Nothing wrong with a coupla cheat meals here n there mate lol especially when bulking! Im starting my test e cycle this week, 500mg + i got some pink thai's to use for the first month as im to impatient! ha#
> 
> You running an AI? i've got Aromasin on order thinking 12.5mg EOD


Yeh I know, good for my sanity too lol

Yer I'm running anastrozole 0.5mg e3d.

Good luck with your cycle mate!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not feeling bloat, but i was on the treadmill today and i've got some proper hamster chops. My cheekbones are no more!

When did back/shin pumps kick in for you with dbol, as the past chest and delt/tri's w/o's i've had the biggest lingering pumps, but no back or shin probs.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Right small update.

Weight is sitting at 90kg today so a kg lost in water weight, lovely. 12kg increase.

Actually looking forward to stopping dbol and am gonna stop 5 days early. The last week I've been so lethargic, constantly tired and struggling to do simple things like cooking food for next day and sorting stuff out round house, affecting my work too and my eating! Still getting the kcals in though! It's different when I'm in the gym as im like a gorilla on speed lol The strength increase really is incredible, lifting weights I used to struggle with with ease and a few extra reps!

Back session today was-

Deadlift 192.5kg x5, 152.5kg x10

BOR 100kg x5, 90kg x8, 85kg x10, 80kg x12, 60kgx20

Widegrip pullups 5x5

Cable row 124kg(max) 3x15

Underhand pulldowns 114kg 3x12

Fcuking good session and was pumped right up! In an out in 50mins, loved it!

Like I said the dbol is getting the better of me now so hopefully the test fully kicks in soon, am already like a dog on heat and shaving more regularly so it's doing something!

Also itchy nips!! And I think there may be a tiny lump forming about 2mm above both nipples, gonna start throwing 10/20mg nolva in till it goes.

Will keep you informed with how it goes.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> I'm not feeling bloat, but i was on the treadmill today and i've got some proper hamster chops. My cheekbones are no more!
> 
> When did back/shin pumps kick in for you with dbol, as the past chest and delt/tri's w/o's i've had the biggest lingering pumps, but no back or shin probs.


Haha no hamster chops just hairier lol no major pumps really, I take 30g taurine a day so that probs keeps it at bay, muscles after training feel like there gonna tear sometimes there's so much blood in them!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm being really dumb. I'm looking at ordering like 60 tabs of Adex for my cycle but just realised 1 tablet is 2 doses! Cock.

ADC do 28 tabs for ~£30 so that will do me fine.

You happy you're dropping some water weight now? Get a gauge of what proper gains you've made.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Haha no hamster chops just hairier lol no major pumps really, I take 30g taurine a day so that probs keeps it at bay, muscles after training feel like there gonna tear sometimes there's so much blood in them!


30g Taurine a day!!! Do you need gear with that??? mg:


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Any more pictures mate??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I'm being really dumb. I'm looking at ordering like 60 tabs of Adex for my cycle but just realised 1 tablet is 2 doses! Cock.
> 
> ADC do 28 tabs for ~£30 so that will do me fine.
> 
> You happy you're dropping some water weight now? Get a gauge of what proper gains you've made.


Lol being a wallybrain.

Yer I am happy man, 2 more days of dbol and that's me done!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> 30g Taurine a day!!! Do you need gear with that??? mg:


Lol I take 5g when I wake up before fasted bike ride to work.

10g preworkout, 10g postworkout and 5g before bed.

Many health benefits.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Soul keeper said:


> Any more pictures mate??


Yer will probs put one up later or something mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

9 jabs in now and almost finished first vial, all going hunky dory.

Scales now say I'm 92kg lol another reason to get off the dbol to see what I weigh, loving it though, the pumps in the gym are mental!

Small pic update, not very good at posing or anything so...


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Subbing...read through it and looking good mate..hope for the best bud


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Subbing...read through it and looking good mate..hope for the best bud


Cheers mate!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Whats the score in terms of measurements?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Whats the score in terms of measurements?


I havnt checked yet mate! Took some at beginning, only arms, legs(thighs) and shoulder to shoulder, gonna re-measure at end if cycle.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Glad it is going good mate!

What made you chose this specific cycle? I am doing a lot of research into it before I do my first, though it is down to 3 different types of cycles at the moment.

Keep it up man!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Good stuff to put up pic bro.

D3cibel. I'm sure he chose this cycle because it's his first jabbing cycle and he's probably read that most people do a test e course with dbol.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I havnt checked yet mate! Took some at beginning, only arms, legs(thighs) and shoulder to shoulder, gonna re-measure at end if cycle.


Thats cool bro, no need to know your actual measurements, just inches gained

Do it now!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Also, you like me? In the sense that this was always gonna be the one and only time i juice, yet i'm already formulating my next cycle...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

D3cibel said:


> Glad it is going good mate!
> 
> What made you chose this specific cycle? I am doing a lot of research into it before I do my first, though it is down to 3 different types of cycles at the moment.
> 
> Keep it up man!


Cheers mate!

As sean says it was the most obvious basic beginner cycle to get to grips with jabbing and that.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Also, you like me? In the sense that this was always gonna be the one and only time i juice, yet i'm already formulating my next cycle...


I'll throw some measurements up tonight mate!

And yer i told the mrs i would only run 1 cycle buy am only 3 weeks in and am plotting my next one lol

Thinking a short estered 6-8 week cycle, cut some bodyfat and add some lean size, thinking test prop, tren and an oral, or a onerip blend? Decisions decisions...


----------



## Pilcher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha already thinking of your next cycle.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I'll throw some measurements up tonight mate!
> 
> And yer i told the mrs i would only run 1 cycle buy am only 3 weeks in and am plotting my next one lol
> 
> Thinking a short estered 6-8 week cycle, cut some bodyfat and add some lean size, thinking test prop, tren and an oral, or a onerip blend? Decisions decisions...


I'm liking a Tren E, Test Prop & primo or tbol mix, hmmm. Gonna be Nov/Dec time methinks


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

You stopped the Dbol then?

I received my stuff today  

Can't wait until next month! Definitely enjoyed this thread as you were the same weight as me when you started so this is a very good reference point to me.

I'm only doing 450ml/week though (couldn't afford 3 vials for 600mg/week. Student life eh).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> I'm liking a Tren E, Test Prop & primo or tbol mix, hmmm. Gonna be Nov/Dec time methinks


Haha yeh, depending how i feel and what bloodwork shows may be towards end of october!


----------



## badwolfman (May 8, 2011)

Mate I'm going to be do the same cycle as you what was ur injection scedual like weekly? as in were did u inject and how often ? And much pain?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> You stopped the Dbol then?
> 
> I received my stuff today
> 
> ...


Yes mate 2nd day with no dbol! ONLY 450'ML'a week?lol you should gain nicely off that! Hoping my strength doesnt drop now im off the dbol!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

You think your test e is kicking in now mate? whats it been 4 weeks? Im on day 10 looking forward to the arrival of strength about week 4/5


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate 2nd day with no dbol! ONLY 450'ML'a week?lol you should gain nicely off that! Hoping my strength doesnt drop now im off the dbol!


Yeah I don't mess around with these 1ml or even 4ml doses! Just get involved with half a litre a week. Pour it on your cereals too.

I'm hoping I do alright with 450mg a week though. Have seen people gain well off 250mg and with it being my first AAS cycle I haven't desensitised myself to anything yet.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

badwolfman said:


> Mate I'm going to be do the same cycle as you what was ur injection scedual like weekly? as in were did u inject and how often ? And much pain?


 Hello mate, i just jab 1ml every 3rd day, so- mon,thurs,sun,wed,sat,tues etc etc. No pain at all when jabbing or injecting apart from the first few jabs where i couldnt even bend my leg! Excrutiating pain but i reckon its the muscle getting used to it as i dont feel a thing now!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMike said:


> You think your test e is kicking in now mate? whats it been 4 weeks? Im on day 10 looking forward to the arrival of strength about week 4/5


 Im in 4th week now and i think it may be yes. Like ive said im shaving alot more and am like a dog on heat lol alot more focused in the gym aswell!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Yeah I don't mess around with these 1ml or even 4ml doses! Just get involved with half a litre a week. Pour it on your cereals too.
> 
> I'm hoping I do alright with 450mg a week though. Have seen people gain well off 250mg and with it being my first AAS cycle I haven't desensitised myself to anything yet.


 Pour on cereal LOL! Ive been mixing it with my shakes lol


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Pour on cereal LOL! Ive been mixing it with my shakes lol


lmao


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Wondered where this bloody log went! but fook me good progress so far man! ridiculous weight in 10 days, good luck with the rest of your cycle mate.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Day 11 for me and boy has it kicked in now. From 13st 5lbs, to 14st (whilst cleaning up diet) and 38kg seated db shoulder presses for 12, to 44kg x10 tonight. Pumps are unreal and recovery between sets in silly. Like i'm fooked maxing out and going to failure, then 20secs later im ready to hit another set.

Still want pip tho...

Looking good Chris!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yer boy! Sitting nicely at 200lb! Thats been my goal for about a year! 28.6lb increase in 3.5 weeks! Happy days, had a mad session in the squat rack earlier, pulling extra reps on every weight. Loving it still and am now on my second vial now! Feel and look leaner today even though i pigged out on big mac burger and 12 chicken nuggets lol couldnt resist! And that was after my steak mash and veg lol appetite is in full swing at the mo!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Day 11 for me and boy has it kicked in now. From 13st 5lbs, to 14st (whilst cleaning up diet) and 38kg seated db shoulder presses for 12, to 44kg x10 tonight. Pumps are unreal and recovery between sets in silly. Like i'm fooked maxing out and going to failure, then 20secs later im ready to hit another set.
> 
> Still want pip tho...
> 
> Looking good Chris!


 44kgx10 db shoulder presses? Fcuking hell mate thats some good lifting! YOU DONT WANT PIP!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Just want pip to feed the 0.1% doubt over my Test, which looks kosher, comes from a VERY reliable source and the codes on the scratch panels at the back checked out on the bd.eu site fine and it was the 1st time they'd been verified. Just must be a lucky boy, or British Dragon do amazing test


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Il put it down to luck mate! You taking before and after photos?


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

What does pip means lol great going mate tho


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Il put it down to luck mate! You taking before and after photos?


Yup


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

care to share?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick_86 said:


> What does pip means lol great going mate tho


Thanks mate! Post Injection Pain, unlike aggression you dont want it lolol


----------



## badwolfman (May 8, 2011)

Cheers for the reply mate have u been running HCG also?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I already asked him this and I'm sure he is just couting on clomid to suffice.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yup! No hcg this cycle unless my balls shrink up too much! Theyre dangling fine at the moment and clomid always done the trick on my previous sd cycles!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Day 26- 91kg. Worst joint pain during cardio today, swimming was a stupid idea lol lasted 15 mins. Had a quick calf session on smìth machine before 10x10 100kg 1 min breaks, mental pain and had to Limp out lol started gettin small spots on face, chest and back, only a few just very annoying, also getting bored of shaving aswell, used to be able to get away with once a week now its eod, madness! P.s hungry hungry hungry!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Also worth noting since my jab yesterday, had quite painful pip in right quad, i put this down to opening a new vial as i didnt have any the last 4-6 jabs of last vial, strange, just thought id throw that in there.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Noticed any positives/negs since finishing dbol? Bloat down? Appetite up?

Another jab tonight, 250mg Test E, 275mg Andropen............. yup, no pip! Did aspirate a trickle of blood tho, so had to go again. Gonna do this every 5days now, instead of 7. I'm feeling a little bloat in the stomach at times, but actually lost some fat. You?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Peircing a hole in the new vial blunts the needle and is commonly know to cause more discomfort or PIP. Some change needles after withdrawing the gear for easier penetration of the skin. Just saying that COULD be the cause of the pip.

So today its 3 weeks into cycle, Give it another couple weeks and you should feel the test as they say. For the joints you should take some cod liver oil tabs, lubricates the joints I'm sure.

And I told you I was going to do a Test e and Dbol for my first injection cycle, I think I'll probably be doing a Test e and Anadrol cycle now. BAD ASS!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Peircing a hole in the new vial blunts the needle and is commonly know to cause more discomfort or PIP. Some change needles after withdrawing the gear for easier penetration of the skin. Just saying that COULD be the cause of the pip.
> 
> So today its 3 weeks into cycle, Give it another couple weeks and you should feel the test as they say. For the joints you should take some cod liver oil tabs, lubricates the joints I'm sure.
> 
> And I told you I was going to do a Test e and Dbol for my first injection cycle, I think I'll probably be doing a Test e and Anadrol cycle now. BAD ASS!


I do change pin mate, draw with a green then inject with a blue. Dont know what it could be? Not a major issue though. And yeh i take 10g fish oil daily lol regarding your cycle- you badass! Lol when u starting that?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Noticed any positives/negs since finishing dbol? Bloat down? Appetite up?
> 
> Another jab tonight, 250mg Test E, 275mg Andropen............. yup, no pip! Did aspirate a trickle of blood tho, so had to go again. Gonna do this every 5days now, instead of 7. I'm feeling a little bloat in the stomach at times, but actually lost some fat. You?


 Yep bloat down and muscles still look fuller and bigger, appetite? Mate i cant stop eating! Every meal is huge and im still hungry! Madness!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I go to Zante with lads on 26th June for 10 days and when I come back might be 6th so that means the following sunday will be the 10th July. First jab will start then.

10 weeks

Lixus Test 300. - 600mg/week

Anadrol (I think it's pro chem) 50/100mg per day for 6 weeks

I've got hcg, clomid, nolva, ai's..

Going to make a log just like this but I'm starting from 6ft 2 and 200lb with around 15% bf. Looking to gain around 30lbs and keep around 15-17lbs maybe, worked it out in bed one night by what other people gained and what I gained on my previous dbol only cycle and some other factors.

I'm real chuffed that you can't stop eating as well haha.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

How did i miss this!?

Progress looks really good, very detailed thread too.

well done chris!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

going well, good to see. i shall be joining you over the next couple months hopefully


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm really interested to see how yr gains are in a couple weeks after dropping the dbol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Strength is way up even though i dropped the dbol last week, got 8 reps out of 102.5kg bent over bb row, another new pb!

weight today was 90.6kg, 2kg drop from last week which im very happy about as it was water, looking loads leaner!

Appetite is going mad at the moment, diet today was-

7.30- 100g oats, 40g whey, 100g blueberries, tbls walnut oil

9.45- 6 weetabix, 540kcal mass gainer shake

12.30- 140g white rice, tin tuna

TRAIN

Pwo- 540kcal mass gainer shake

3.30- 150g brown rice, 130g turkey breast

5.15- 100g oats, 40g whey, 100g blueberries

7.00- Just had EIGHT pieces of chicken from kfc!! After all that grub the mrs is amazed how i keep eating lol love it!

But she dont like the smell coming out my ass lol

Jab day tomorrow woop woop!

p.s lumps above my nips have gone! double woop!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Well I go to Zante with lads on 26th June for 10 days and when I come back might be 6th so that means the following sunday will be the 10th July. First jab will start then.
> 
> 10 weeks
> 
> ...


Sounds like your all kitted out mate, bet you got mad itchy fingers! Looking forward to your log!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> How did i miss this!?
> 
> Progress looks really good, very detailed thread too.
> 
> well done chris!


 Cheers mate! Stay tuned!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> going well, good to see. i shall be joining you over the next couple months hopefully


GIVE IN TO THE DARKSIDE FATMAN!


----------



## Pilcher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

How long you got left on cycle mate? Been on mine now for a week tomorrow. Still waiting on my Adex from my source which is a nightmare but no signs of bloat or anything as of yet anyway.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Itchy fingers is right haha!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pilcher1 said:


> How long you got left on cycle mate? Been on mine now for a week tomorrow. Still waiting on my Adex from my source which is a nightmare but no signs of bloat or anything as of yet anyway.


I finished week 4 today mate, so 6 weeks left, only running it for 10 weeks now. Good luck with your cycle mate, what you running?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Only doing 10 weeks now?

So what you doing with the extra 2 weeks of gear you have left? Upping the dosage or something?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Your eating like a mad man, i love it. I've had to slow down on the eating, getting so big i now have slight stretch marks on my forearms, crazy. Keep it up.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Only doing 10 weeks now?
> 
> So what you doing with the extra 2 weeks of gear you have left? Upping the dosage or something?


 Yes mate leaving it at 10, read alot of logs/journals and people dont seem to gain much more in strength or size over the 2 extra weeks but still stay shutdown. Plus i can start recovering 2 weeks sooner for my next cycle lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I might look into this 10 week cycle benefits.

Wouldn't the extra two weeks help solidify your gains and help replace the water with muscle?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> Your eating like a mad man, i love it. I've had to slow down on the eating, getting so big i now have slight stretch marks on my forearms, crazy. Keep it up.


 Cheers mate! Yer i know mate, got them quite bad under my pits! Keep forgetting my coco butter!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I might look into this 10 week cycle benefits.
> 
> Wouldn't the extra two weeks help solidify your gains and help replace the water with muscle?


You sound like a juiced up jesus lol turning water into muscle! I dont know exactly how much extra you can gain in those last 2 weeks but from what ive read not much, i just see it as delaying my recovery for not much gains really!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha. I meant gains might not be noticed as the water retention and water weight decreases, muscle still increases thus balancing out the levels and not giving a noticeable gain. Hmm.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yer i know what you mean mate. Il see how im feeling at the time but for now im hitting the road to recovery at week 10!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck mate. To be honest it isn't as if you are gaining slow at a pound a week!

Finishing 10 weeks with what you have achieved it outrageous. Even if you drop a few KGs during PCT you will still be sitting at a very good weight for your next cycle. Will you do a cut after or do another bulk cycle?

I popped the cap off of one of my test vials and am itching to get started!!! Don't have my diet or training properly sorted so I'd be a dick to do so.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Im thinking a lean bulk fat loss cycle, get every detail out. Attracted to prochems one rip at the moment, a nice 6-8 week cycle. Your a stronger man than me mate i couldnt wait longer than 12 hours from the moment i recieved mine lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

It's sitting on my shelf staring at me!

I have all of my needles/syringes etc which are being used for other things in my uni house. We got drunk after exams finished and pierced my friends ear with a green lol! We also got drunk and filled a syringe with tea (thinking it looked like heroin, we were drunk) and left it in my friends room when his gf was over. She didn't find it. Fail there.

Placing PCT order tomorrow. I want to get blood tests done and make sure I can commit to a clean diet and consistant training. I haven't trained in about 3/4 weeks due to exams and uni work so tomorrow will bring some DOMS.

Also were you surprised at the size of the Dbol tub?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Im thinking a lean bulk fat loss cycle, get every detail out. Attracted to prochems one rip at the moment, a nice 6-8 week cycle. Your a stronger man than me mate i couldnt wait longer than 12 hours from the moment i recieved mine lol


How long after this cycle will you be thnking to start the one rip


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> How long after this cycle will you be thnking to start the one rip


 Roughly 10 weeks mate, gonna get bloods done. Been looking at npp aswell now lol lots of choices


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL chris I was actually looking at one rip as well. I'm sure its masteron, primo and I think prop. Well I'm either doing an Equipose, primo or the one rip stuff.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> LOL chris I was actually looking at one rip as well. I'm sure its masteron, primo and I think prop. Well I'm either doing an Equipose, primo or the one rip stuff.


PC One Rip is 200mg/ml of:

70mg Test Propionate

65mg Masteron Propionate

65mg Trenbolone Acetate

Also thinking of using this next cycle!


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey matey whats yr weight at ?

Just wondering as Im curious about the weight from dbol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> LOL chris I was actually looking at one rip as well. I'm sure its masteron, primo and I think prop. Well I'm either doing an Equipose, primo or the one rip stuff.


Lol. As mrmike said, test p, mast p and tren a, looks interesting and know a few people that have had brilliant results on it!


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Well let me tell u Im using rohm ripblend 200 it is per 1ml

60mg test ace. - also add 1ml test prop

70mg tren ace. - also add 40mg tren ace

70mg mast prop. - also add 20mg mast prop

And Im using a superdrol copy PH and some Clen

I'm ripping up & this cycle nothing compares!!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

U really need a ph with that cycle?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Righty, update!

4.5 weeks in and now weigh 91.5kg, increase of 13.5kg!

looking pretty lean too, strength is higher than when on dbol aswell, getting a few more sets on every exercise too! mad pumps!

Libido wise im like a dog on heat thats swallowed a viagra, constantly pestering the mrs lol its mental.

Still eating like an animal, constantly hungry!

Had so many people making comments and a.few have even asked if im on steroids! same old cover story of loads of food, weight gainer and.creatine lol they believe it because on sunday afternoons when theyre consuming several pints ive eaten 4 meals lol

Loving the cycle so far, will get pics up soon!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

13.5KGs in 4.5 weeks!

Before you started what did you honestly expect you would gain?

You are leading me to disappointment if I don't gain the same seeing as I'll be around 78kg at the beginning too.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> 13.5KGs in 4.5 weeks!
> 
> Before you started what did you honestly expect you would gain?
> 
> You are leading me to disappointment if I don't gain the same seeing as I'll be around 78kg at the beginning too.


Lol. Its pretty mad mate, i wernt sure what i was expecting tbh, ive gained around 15lb on 4 week sd cycles which i was chuffed with but 30lb! In the same time is incredible really lol looking forward to next 6 weeks!


----------



## baconstrips (Mar 31, 2011)

Going well mate great gains, any more progress pics to come soon?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Righty, update!
> 
> 4.5 weeks in and now weigh 91.5kg, increase of 13.5kg!
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS! Offcourse they say at the 5 week point you feel the test kick in. Tell us when you feel it and the difference you feel.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Baconstrips- il get some pics up as soon as my iphone4 comes back from being repaired, dropped it in a glass of water lol. Sean91 dont you worry it will be noted. Think its kicking in already, so strong on every lift its unreal!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds good mate! I've got my 4th jab of test monday, first time ive tried it looking forward to some mad strength, gained 5-6lbs so far but im sure thats water


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Getting some quite bad spots high up on my back, not red just big lumps under the skin, not good!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

C.Hill said:


> Getting some quite bad spots high up on my back, not red just big lumps under the skin, not good!


i suffer with acne quite bad mate, 9 weeks since last jab still got alot on chest/back/shoulders

cycle was test e and dbol


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

You could go to your gp chris and just mention the acne, ask about differin gel.

Works wonders!


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

great stuff mate,  really looking forwrad for u to see how the next few weeks are going to be


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

nothing has worked for me, going to try acctuane now i think, got appotiment in 2 weeks


----------



## badwolfman (May 8, 2011)

Uv made some amazing progress mate hoping to get the same out of my cycle Iv just started (500mg sust and 200mg Decca) e/w have u seen any gyno so far?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Scouse, dillon and rick, Cheers for the advice lads! Dont wanna go down acctuane route just yet, gonna be a tart and try a sunbed to dry them out,(I RIP THE SH1T OUT OF MY MATES FOR USING SUNBEDS), so its gonna be embarrasing lol gonna wear sunglasses, hat, collar pulled up so i dont get recognized lolol


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Lol. Its pretty mad mate, i wernt sure what i was expecting tbh, ive gained around 15lb on 4 week sd cycles which i was chuffed with but 30lb! In the same time is incredible really lol looking forward to next 6 weeks!


Canny wait to see pics m8 ....... awsome gains pal.....


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

looking great so far for you .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

badwolfman said:


> Uv made some amazing progress mate hoping to get the same out of my cycle Iv just started (500mg sust and 200mg Decca) e/w have u seen any gyno so far?


 Thanks mate. Yep a small lump just above both nipples, i run nolva 20mg a day till it goes down then 2 days later they reappear lol this has happened 3 times now, they are tiny lumps and not visible. Just annoying.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks ian and lolik, pics coming soon!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Thanks mate. Yep a small lump just above both nipples, i run nolva 20mg a day till it goes down then 2 days later they reappear lol this has happened 3 times now, they are tiny lumps and not visible. Just annoying.


Are you not using an AI? Surely this would have kept the gyno away?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeh i am and no it hasnt lol its nothing major, bloody dbol!


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

have you thought about just running the nolva throughout the cycle? might not get rebounds then. just a thought mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sarci sparki said:


> have you thought about just running the nolva throughout the cycle? might not get rebounds then. just a thought mate


I have thought about it but didnt know if it was wise to run it for 10 plus weeks? What do you think?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Update- look the bol!ocks!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

How long has it been now? What do you weigh now?

When you upload the next photo make one with all 3 stages to get a clearer idea of progress. I'm sure it'll be more shocking.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Im in 6th week now mate, havnt weighed myself in a few days but will tomorrow. Im thinking about adding either dbol or superdrol to the last 3 weeks before pct, start 1 week before last jab and finish day before starting pct, not too sure yet!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

get some pics up mate, cycle sounds amazing!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

superdrol as in oxy?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> superdrol as in oxy?


 Nah superdrol as in superdrol lol it gives big dry gains and good strength increases, they are steroids but are legal to buy under the title 'prohormones', i have a bottle of i-force methadrol(which i dont think you can buy anymore) lying around that needs using and i also have some bodynutrition dbol. I think im gonna run the sd, love the stuff!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> get some pics up mate, cycle sounds amazing!


Will do asap mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hows the acne aswell? im 9 weeks off cycle now (only did 8 weeks last tym but thats another story) and it dont seem to be gtting any better tried all sorts, accctuante is only option left i think


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> hows the acne aswell? im 9 weeks off cycle now (only did 8 weeks last tym but thats another story) and it dont seem to be gtting any better tried all sorts, accctuante is only option left i think


 Its not too bad mate, loadsa little annoying ones on my face, back and chest, its tolerable at the moment.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Nah superdrol as in superdrol lol it gives big dry gains and good strength increases, they are steroids but are legal to buy under the title 'prohormones', i have a bottle of i-force methadrol(which i dont think you can buy anymore) lying around that needs using and i also have some bodynutrition dbol. I think im gonna run the sd, love the stuff!


The BN dbol needs to be in the bin fella  ****e! i did my 4th 500mg test e jab yest, when did you notice the test kicking in mate? suppose its a hard question seeing as you were already running dbol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMike said:


> The BN dbol needs to be in the bin fella  ****e! i did my 4th 500mg test e jab yest, when did you notice the test kicking in mate? suppose its a hard question seeing as you were already running dbol


I know mate! Read some shìt reviews thats why im choosing sd. I only ran the dbol for about 3 weeks and i felt the test kick in about 1.5 weeks ago.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

hows it going so far mate? u enjoying it? few questiond mate if u can help me out......

are you pip free now? how many injections were bad at first?

am not asking for source here just wonderd whether u got your test from online or in person?

im going to run the same cycle in mid october, any pointers would be well appreciated mate  e.g using dbol as a kick start or any other substance:\

and finally whether to use HCG or not? Thanks very much chris bud


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPDATE

6 weeks in and now weigh 92.5kg - 14.5kg(32lb) increase, lovely jubbly!

Cycle is going really well and acne has died down since ive been overdosing on vit e and evening primrose oil (top tip Aggression)!

Strength amazes me every day, hitting new pbs EVERY session! Its pretty mental.

Shin pumps have died down so am going to start morning cardio twice a week again. Every jab is pip free and the balls are hanging fine, sex drive is still in overdrive!

Once i get my iphone4 back from repair il get some photos up.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Ev prim is amazing for skin. I cant be assed with my 'dbol anymore'. Pumps are worse than before cycle and just not feeling it. I gonna have a BIG chat with my supplier 2moro night. 4lb increase in nearly 4weeks and i'm eating 6-8 meals a day!!! Although strength keeps increasing and losing BF. Its driving me loopy all this. Wish i coulda had your luck and had the pro chem.

Amazing gains bro


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Big weight increase, what would you assume the 32lbs increase consists of in water, fat and mass out? Eg. 20lb mass, 8lb water, 4lb fat


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Ev prim is amazing for skin. I cant be assed with my 'dbol anymore'. Pumps are worse than before cycle and just not feeling it. I gonna have a BIG chat with my supplier 2moro night. 4lb increase in nearly 4weeks and i'm eating 6-8 meals a day!!! Although strength keeps increasing and losing BF. Its driving me loopy all this. Wish i coulda had your luck and had the pro chem.
> 
> Amazing gains bro


If your eating 8 meals a day and losing fat and gained 4lb then its doing something mate! What gear you using and whats your diet?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Big weight increase, what would you assume the 32lbs increase consists of in water, fat and mass out? Eg. 20lb mass, 8lb water, 4lb fat


Havnt got a clue mate, never really thought about it!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

07:00 - 100g oats/30g oatbran/30g egg protein/30g whey protein/banana blended in mixer

09:00 - 10 scrambled eggwhites/2 eggs/ noodles

11:00 - tinned tuna/noodles

14:00 - 200g chicken breast/veg/150g pasta

16:30 - tinned tuna/noodles

19:00 - 200g chicken breast/veg/150g pasta

22:00 - 50 egg protein

apprx 350 protein, 400 on workout days.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

nice


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sounds good with regards to acne,never tried ep oil, tried everythin though, so accutane next a think!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> 07:00 - 100g oats/30g oatbran/30g egg protein/30g whey protein/banana blended in mixer
> 
> 09:00 - 10 scrambled eggwhites/2 eggs/ noodles
> 
> ...


Thats alot of food mate! Id be pleased if i was consuming that much AND burning fat!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

6.30am - Fat bowl of ready break/bannana/shake

9am - 200g tuna/salmon in my take to work tub

11am (Lunch Break) - 200g mince/veg/shake/bannana on way back to work

2pm - 3 or 4 regular sized 100% beef burgers (cold from my take to work tub)

5.30pm - x2 Chicken breast or steak/baked beans/veg/maybe potatoes if i can be ars3d

6pm - gym time XD

7.30pm - pwo shake

9pm - nice bowl of cauliflaur cheese - not to big because i cant sleep good on heavy belly

inbetween these meals i normally grab them cnp flapjacks for snackign on and shizz


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I dont actually record gram for gram what i am consuming. i just know im consuming around 3,500 kls and around 250g protein. i know this because one time i worked it out but forgot exactly what it was lol


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Thats alot of food mate! Id be pleased if i was consuming that much AND burning fat!


But then i'm thinking am i losing fat? Heads screwed. I've been on anastrozole (arimidex) since 2days before cycle, 1mg e4d and was wondering if thats stopped water retention. Was really feeling it week 1, arms felt hydraulic when benching and as i told you, added 6kg to each db on shoulders for same reps. Been hitting pr's, thinking maybe the test is doing it, but then my sex drive isnt off charts (and i usually have to tommy tank 5 times a day). Gonna upload pics and start a thread in a moment.

Sorry for hijacking your thread brother


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

No worries mate, looking forward to the thread and pics!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

You are leading me off a cliff of disappointment

I can't see how I can possibly gain 14kg!! And that is only half way through.

Just two weeks left to go before I start but haven't ordered PCT and Adex yet. Can't ****ing wait!

Do you regret not using hCG so far or any your doing fine without it?

I have definitely gained some good info for my cycle from issues you've had.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Well to this point of date he seams fine without it, I guess he will only really know when he has finished his cycle and he can't get it up...lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> You are leading me off a cliff of disappointment
> 
> I can't see how I can possibly gain 14kg!! And that is only half way through.
> 
> ...


 Nope no regrets, SO FAR, like sean says il see how ive recovered after the 10 weeks. No problems whatsoever so far.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

tbh mate i wouldnt be to worried of recovery, i seem to be ok when i come off, dont get me wrong you loose abit of stregth and size, but once the water comes off you sometimes look better.. just compare before you went on cycle to what you look like about 4 weeks after cycle, then you can tell where the real muscle gain was.

best of luck


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

your gains are awesome mate, hows your gyno trouble?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

chris, do you do abs at all?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sarci sparki said:


> your gains are awesome mate, hows your gyno trouble?


Its almost disapeared again lol im taking 20mg nolva daily and when its finally gone im gone reduce to 10mg ed for the rest of cycle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> chris, do you do abs at all?


Havnt trained abs properly in about a year lol i need to start dedicating sessions to them again! I throw in either hanging knee raises, gym ball planks, russian twists or weighted decline crunches once or twice a week, only about 2 sets till failure lol ive set myself a new training plan now though so ive got to do them!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

well i just think to myself, are they really worth doing? never really thought it gear affects your abs or not, be good if someone could answer that for me. i know its a muscle like any other but not heard much on this.


----------



## craig200123 (May 16, 2011)

Ive just read the whole thread m8 ... sounds great, i will be doing the same cycle in the next few weeks i hope i have the same or similar results as you...... im keen to see how the rest of ya cycle goes, great so far


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> well i just think to myself, are they really worth doing? never really thought it gear affects your abs or not, be good if someone could answer that for me. i know its a muscle like any other but not heard much on this.


Lol why wouldnt it? The abdominals are a muscle group like any other and steroids enhance muscle growth so it would help develop your abs and core.


----------



## johnlocke (Feb 21, 2009)

God damn! Crazy weight gain.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

craig200123 said:


> Ive just read the whole thread m8 ... sounds great, i will be doing the same cycle in the next few weeks i hope i have the same or similar results as you...... im keen to see how the rest of ya cycle goes, great so far


Thanks for the support mate!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

I know you have been pestered alot mate, but when are these progress pics coming? Can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

crazy gains i get on that pro chem dianabol 2moro i dam hope i get the gains you id in 1st 4 weeks lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> I know you have been pestered alot mate, but when are these progress pics coming? Can't wait to see the difference.


Hello dillz and anyone else that is still following, I'll post a progress pic tomorrow morning! Got the phone back now!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Also- starting these badboys tomorrow at 30md ed!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

nice blender


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> nice blender


Haha it's full of blended oats for the morning


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Hello dillz and anyone else that is still following, I'll post a progress pic tomorrow morning! Got the phone back now!


Hopefully minus morning wood

You beast, can make out a huge deltoid in the reflection of the microwave!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

How much longer on you got on ure test cycle mate? & u running a PH till pct? im on my 5th jab tomo just starting to feel it kick in im feeling like a monster ha love it


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Hopefully minus morning wood
> 
> You beast, can make out a huge deltoid in the reflection of the microwave!


lmao good spot, didint notice


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha good spot!

I've finished the 6th week today so I have got 4 weeks left on cycle and will be running the sd them 4 weeks.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

what dose mate? i wanna use something to bridge to PCT was thinking of maybe using a PH again, never tried any SD clones


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMike said:


> what dose mate? i wanna use something to bridge to PCT was thinking of maybe using a PH again, never tried any SD clones


30/30/30/30 mate. Love sd.

I've adjusted my food intake also so I don't put too much fat on, cut out bread and rice and replaced with sweet potato and oats, aiming to lean up a bit over the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> 30/30/30/30 mate. Love sd.
> 
> I've adjusted my food intake also so I don't put too much fat on, cut out bread and rice and replaced with sweet potato and oats, aiming to lean up a bit over the next 4 weeks.


They say its best to finish on a cut, so you can rebound into pct, where you need all the help and calories you can get. Makes sense, cut whilst still on anabolic/anti catabolic hormones. I reckon a lot of people lose there gains on pct due to going straight to a cut and cardio, BIG NO NO


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

You gaining well on the test e alone now dude? deffo thinking of trying some SD but as this is my first test cycle i might be better seeing what gains i get from the test alone


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah sod cutting during pct, no logic in that at all,

Yep still gaining nicely on test just had this sd(along with other ph's) sitting in my house for about 6 months now, itll never get used so thought I'd throw it in towards the end.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I was considering doing the same thing with the cut before PCT but with Epi but just counted that I'm a bit short.

I have enough to run 30mg for just 3 weeks. Reckon it's worth it if I have them to bridge?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I was considering doing the same thing with the cut before PCT but with Epi but just counted that I'm a bit short.
> 
> I have enough to run 30mg for just 3 weeks. Reckon it's worth it if I have them to bridge?


Nah no point mate, you won't feel the effect till week 3ish.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Nah no point mate, you won't feel the effect till week 3ish.


What I thought. I'll just change up diet and see how I go. Can't afford anything else! Would have loved some winny.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Right, finally got round to taking some pics this morning, 6 weeks in, look quite bloated in them, they don't really do justice to what I look like but here goes-


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

looking good mate


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

chris you fat cvnt! lol jk

biceps look well. is that a massive stretch mark on your right fore arms?


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> chris you fat cvnt! lol jk
> 
> biceps look well. is that a massive stretch mark on your right fore arms?


Sure thats not a vein mate?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

haha yeah its a vein  shame on me. lats look awesome as well.

whats your current weight?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha yeh that's a vein!

Yeh I've put some fat on, nothing I can't deal with lol look alot leaner and bigger in person though.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

after this cycle will you still be on a bulk or will you be cutting fat from the chest and abs?


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking good mate, I've been keeping up to date with your log, hoping to run a similar course around august time now I've found a decent sourse, hope i can gain half of what you have!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeh I felt like I was 14 buying a porn mag first time lol

they don't give a sh1t though mate it's there job, ask them what the needle exchange offers first, all you do is sign an old receipt or scrap bit of paper with your initials and DOB, just so they know how popular it is, i give different initials every time lol

LOL made me laugh!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> after this cycle will you still be on a bulk or will you be cutting fat from the chest and abs?


Once I've finished cycle I'm going to keep my kcals just above maintenance until my next cycle which will be a cutting cycle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

rjohnson said:


> Looking good mate, I've been keeping up to date with your log, hoping to run a similar course around august time now I've found a decent sourse, hope i can gain half of what you have!


Cheers mate good to know people are following!

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

What will your cutting cycle be?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> What will your cutting cycle be?


Thinking a short 6-8week cycle of test prop/Tren a or prochems onerip.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The pip is back!

Yesterday I just couldn't break the skin of my quads and it was hurting like hell!

So i jabbed my glute instead, I haven't used that cheek yet and it hurts like fcuk now! Combined with the DOMS in my legs from a heavy leg session Saturday I'm in agony!!!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Why don't you run the SD in the last 2 weeks of the cycle and the 2 weeks between last jab and pct? Should help keep more gains, if not increase them!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

synthasize said:


> Why don't you run the SD in the last 2 weeks of the cycle and the 2 weeks between last jab and pct? Should help keep more gains, if not increase them!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


I thought that mate but decided to run it last 4 weeks of jabbing to maximise gains and allow them 2 jab-free weeks to help recover from the sd with test in my system before I start proper pct.

Make sense?lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> The pip is back!
> 
> Yesterday I just couldn't break the skin of my quads and it was hurting like hell!
> 
> So i jabbed my glute instead, I haven't used that cheek yet and it hurts like fcuk now! Combined with the DOMS in my legs from a heavy leg session Saturday I'm in agony!!!


sounds like your breaking into scar tissue


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

Great thread and great results! I myself will be doing the same cycle starting July! That 27lb gain in ten days is sick!! What's your weight at now?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Update- weight 93kg- 15kg up!

Strength is amazing at the moment, just got back from gym and barbell rowed 110kg for 8 reps! Then dropped to 90kg and repped out at 15! Previous best with 90kg was 8 reps.

The pumps are pretty mad too, had to ease off the deadlifts as lower back gets too pumped, plus pullups are a b1tch as forearms get too pumped lol

Constantly hungry even though I keep eating? It's weird I'll eat a meal then half hour later I'm hungry again lol food intake is-

100g oats, 40g whey, 100g blueberries

100g pasta, tin tuna, salad

100g pasta, 150g turkey, broccoli

100g oats, 40g whey, banana

Train

Pwo- omni mx hardcore shake

200g sweet potato, 100g sirloin steak, green beans

400ml whole milk, 40g whey, tbs walnut oil

3844kcals,

339g protein

435g carbs

68g fat

Think I need more kcals!!

I've also started using almond milk to mash my sweet potato which is beautiful! Just thought I'd share that lol


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

what supplements you use mate? cant wait to start my cycle of this! awesome progress. How long you got left?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

My 5th test e jab was Monday not really gained much in the way of weight or strength yet but libido is nuts lol and I'm getting a bit of acne on my chest  looking forward to it kicking in fully !


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

It always works out that you are intaking more fat as you say you ate 339grams of protein. As the body only intakes around 30g of protein per couple of hours or so then the left over protein will be converted to fats because its not possible to in take more than 370grams of protein in a full 24 hours. Even then its impossible for you because you need to sleep around 8 hours per day. So that only leaves 16 hours or so to in take as much protein as you can.

So given that you intake around 30g of protein per 2 hours and you are awake 16 hours of the day.

It's somewhere aroudn 240g of protein you will actually intake in the day.

This information was provided to me by a fitness instructor btw lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DWalkington said:


> what supplements you use mate? cant wait to start my cycle of this! awesome progress. How long you got left?


Supplements are-

Multi-vit

Green tea

Vit E

Primrose oil

Glucosamine

Fish oils

Got 5.5 weeks left till pct! I look different every morning I get up lol it's pretty weird.


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Supplements are-
> 
> Multi-vit
> 
> ...


Awesome keep up the good work!! What protein you use and how many a day?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DWalkington said:


> Awesome keep up the good work!! What protein you use and how many a day?


Thanks, just standard whey from bulkpowders or myprotein. I throw a scoop in with my oats and pre-bed shake.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good there mate. No issue with acne or gyno at all, but my bloat is terrible. Look pregnant as soon as it gets dark. No fat gain, but uncomfortable bloat. You have any issues? Appetite ain't great either. Midway through 5th week, up just 11lbs (though had i had decent dbol kickstart it would prob be double).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Looking good there mate. No issue with acne or gyno at all, but my bloat is terrible. Look pregnant as soon as it gets dark. No fat gain, but uncomfortable bloat. You have any issues? Appetite ain't great either. Midway through 5th week, up just 11lbs (though had i had decent dbol kickstart it would prob be double).


My appetites the opposite mate, constantly starving!

Pregnant lol yeah I'm a bit bloated too, I got called hamster chops today! Cheeky cnut!!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> My appetites the opposite mate, constantly starving!
> 
> Pregnant lol yeah I'm a bit bloated too, I got called hamster chops today! Cheeky cnut!!


Chris, how would you recommend boosting your appitite im really finding it hard eating all the time and im constantly force feeding myself. Apart from fasted cardio is there any other ways?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't do fasted cardio anymore, value my sleep to much lol plus the pumps kill me.

Like I said I don't have any problems eating but somedays I just can't even face another tub of cold tuna pasta lol then it's time to force feed, it's not pretty but it's gotta be done.

Invest in a blender, throw 100g oats in with whey, fruit of your choice and some walnut/olive oil, perfect meal and can be consumed in minutes whereas eating a bowl of cooked 100g oats takes longer to eat.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I don't do fasted cardio anymore, value my sleep to much lol plus the pumps kill me.
> 
> Like I said I don't have any problems eating but somedays I just can't even face another tub of cold tuna pasta lol then it's time to force feed, it's not pretty but it's gotta be done.
> 
> Invest in a blender, throw 100g oats in with whey, fruit of your choice and some walnut/olive oil, perfect meal and can be consumed in minutes whereas eating a bowl of cooked 100g oats takes longer to eat.


Ive got a blender handy and do this often, just my whey is strawberry fruits and tastes like horse p1ss but with 40g of protein per 50g serving i cant complain.

Defo going to go for unflavoured whey next time, would be so much easier when adding to foods.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah I've got strawberry whey, add it to oats and either frozen blueberries or a banana, mmmmm love it!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I've got strawberry whey, add it to oats and either frozen blueberries or a banana, mmmmm love it!


Yeh i brough a huge bag of frozen blueberrys from the wholesalers, ill give it another go and hopefully it's standable.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C, are you going to take Arimidex til PCT or stop before you start? I've heard people do diffo things and just wanted to see what you thought?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> C, are you going to take Arimidex til PCT or stop before you start? I've heard people do diffo things and just wanted to see what you thought?


Yes mate I'll be running it through pct but tapering down towards the end, I've read your estrogen levels continue to rise during pct so need to be controlled.


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

I found on dbol alone appetite rises like a beast! Eat smaller portions every 2 hours?

Hey chris, what's your Pct looking like bud and for what weeks?

Weeks? 5-10 proviron and nolva say 14-18 weeks or something? Thanks


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DWalkington said:


> I found on dbol alone appetite rises like a beast! Eat smaller portions every 2 hours?
> 
> Hey chris, what's your Pct looking like bud and for what weeks?
> 
> Weeks? 5-10 proviron and nolva say 14-18 weeks or something? Thanks


My pct is all on first page mate!

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Clomid 100/100/50/50


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> My pct is all on first page mate!
> 
> Nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> Clomid 100/100/50/50


that 2 weeks after your test? at the end of the cycle?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DWalkington said:


> that 2 weeks after your test? at the end of the cycle?


Yes indeed sir!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

When are the next batch of progress pics coming?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate I'll be running it through pct but tapering down towards the end, I've read your estrogen levels continue to rise during pct so need to be controlled.


nice 1


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Small update- have stopped superdrol as I have come up in a weird rash all over my chest! It appeared the day I started and I havnt took any since my 10mg tab this morning and it's dying down already, weird!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll have it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> I'll have it


I'll send it your way! Only missing 15 tabs!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

NEW PB!!! 140kg squat for 6 reps! Well happy!


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

any fresh pics? how long you got left?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DWalkington said:


> any fresh pics? how long you got left?


3 weeks left mate! Will get some up asap!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

How do you feel with the test and everything?

Do you feel the difference between feeling the dbol and feeling the test? If so can you describe it too me


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:
 

> NEW PB!!! 140kg squat for 6 reps! Well happy!


I know how you feel mate, when i first got 140kg i was well chuffed, everyone was looking at me like i was crazy for even attempting it hahaha, keep it up man, looking forward to those progress pics.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Lovin this thread, gotta take note from this and make it my first cycle!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPDATE! Weight- 91.5kg

VERY strong, just hit another PB, 200kg deadlift for 5 reps, yeah buddy!

I'm increasing lifts every session with ease and get a 'second wind' half way through session, it's mental! I dont wanna leave the gym and it's a struggle to stay out on rest days lol

Pumps are awesome too, everyone is noticing now, I came clean to a work colleage about it, but he was cool with it, was refreshing to have someone to talk to it about lol

I need new t-shirts!

Diet is still very high and clean, and I've let myself down by not doing any cardio this cycle, done about 4 sessions I reckon lol pumps are unbearable!

Also came up in tiny tiny spots like a rash over my chest which ain't too nice to look at, nothing major just annoying, oh well you gotta take the rough with the smooth!

I am definatly finishing at week 10 now I've decided so am upping my jabs to 1.2ml every jab to use up 3rd vial, also adding bn dbol 30mg ed till end as it's gotta be used.

Libidos still high and balls are hanging fine still lol

Loving the strength gain more than anything really!


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice stuff bud, sounds great can't wait to start my cycle of this! I excite!! What where your best lifts to start with?

Put a before and after pic up to compare, good sh*te mate!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds amazing mate, can't wait for my first cycle.

Definately going to be monsterous though, stacking with slin muahahaha..

Looking forward to these progress pics aswell mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DWalkington said:


> Nice stuff bud, sounds great can't wait to start my cycle of this! I excite!! What where your best lifts to start with?
> 
> Put a before and after pic up to compare, good sh*te mate!


Cheers!

Can't remember exact best lifts but bench was around 90kgx8 now 100kgx9, squat was around 125kgx5 now 140kgx6, deadlift was 185x1 now 200x5!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91- I don't mentally feel any different, just a bit more confident really, when im out the gym I feel tired and hungry but as soon as I'm driving to the gym I'm buzzing to kill the weights! Busting out set after set, high weights, minimal rest, Sweat pouring off me! Love it! Haha

T23- yeah it's weird looking at the mirror with 6 plates hanging off your back lol quite scary in a way as it's easy? Weird!

Everyone else thanks for comments and I'll get pics up asap!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ANOTHER PB!

Benched 110kg for 4 reps! Nuts!

Picture update, weight- 91.5kg


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Looking good mate! Good to hear it's still all going well!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

You've dropped fat/water around your midsection. Looking good Chris!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a boner.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha cheers lads, getting there!

Dillz you dirty fcuker


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Your forearms and shoulders are looking huge!

Looking even better now that you are losing water and your abs are coming though.

I'm livid I can't start this week as planned as I spent more than I thought as the IoW festival and can't afford my gym membership!!!!

Begging the parents at the moment.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, put your before picture next to the most recent on paint as one picture so we can see the difference more clearly. I bet it'll be more shocking than seeing just the update pic.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Comparo

I'm such a good lad


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Can't see that much difference really lol

Like i said in another post the pics don't really do my gains justice, although everything seems bigger when you compare lol weird seeing it like that, nice one aggression!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Can't see that much difference really lol


That's coz you can't strike a pose for toffee!

You see some pro's on stage, 20lbs heavier and its hard to see the 20lb gain. Photo's never do justice.

As requested before, gains can be found in measurements too.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha yeah i don't know how to pose lol I just feel like a tart lol just tense up and snap, sorted.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Subbed, awesome log mate!!!

Cant wait to start my first cycle in October, which will be Dbol and Test E for 12 weeks. Dbol will be used to kick start the cycle at 30mg for 4 weeks. Test E will be 500mg a week (250mg twice a week) spread out with HCG at 250 iU with every shot of Test starting on the fourth week. PCT will be nolva and clomid. Currently weigh at 82kg. Bring it baby!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

well impressed chris, gagging for my cycle now!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

morgan84 said:


> Subbed, awesome log mate!!!
> 
> Cant wait to start my first cycle in October, which will be Dbol and Test E for 12 weeks. Dbol will be used to kick start the cycle at 30mg for 4 weeks. Test E will be 500mg a week (250mg twice a week) spread out with HCG at 250 iU with every shot of Test starting on the fourth week. PCT will be nolva and clomid. Currently weigh at 82kg. Bring it baby!


Thanks,

Sounds good mate! Good luck!


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> Subbed, awesome log mate!!!
> 
> Cant wait to start my first cycle in October, which will be Dbol and Test E for 12 weeks. Dbol will be used to kick start the cycle at 30mg for 4 weeks. Test E will be 500mg a week (250mg twice a week) spread out with HCG at 250 iU with every shot of Test starting on the fourth week. PCT will be nolva and clomid. Currently weigh at 82kg. Bring it baby!


Sound like me, I'm doing same cycle, I weigh 82kg too! I'm 6ft and 20yrs old bring on the competition I'm starting end of June or start of July!!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

DWalkington said:


> Sound like me, I'm doing same cycle, I weigh 82kg too! I'm 6ft and 20yrs old bring on the competition I'm starting end of June or start of July!!


End of June!!! Stop holding back and stick that bloody needle in. I look forward to jabbing now :thumb:


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

Aggression said:


> End of June!!! Stop holding back and stick that bloody needle in. I look forward to jabbing now :thumb:


Ha! I want to, just getting everything ready, getting gym membership soon. Got my supplements, waiting on more gear. Gonna hit it hard!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

DWalkington said:


> Ha! I want to, just getting everything ready, getting gym membership soon. Got my supplements, waiting on more gear. Gonna hit it hard!!


Like me with waiting. I have all my stuff but no gym membership atm!! Mum is paying for mine when she renews on Monday - result.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Just went through all 26 pages of thread, ****ing great job.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

DWalkington said:


> Ha! I want to, just getting everything ready, getting gym membership soon. Got my supplements, waiting on more gear. Gonna hit it hard!!





mitch6689 said:


> Like me with waiting. I have all my stuff but no gym membership atm!! Mum is paying for mine when she renews on Monday - result.


Bloody hell, how times change. Getting gear before you even get gym membership?

Bloody youngsters! :laugh:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Just went through all 26 pages of thread, ****ing great job.


Thanks for reading glad you enjoyed it!

4.5 weeks left till pct!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Bloody hell, how times change. Getting gear before you even get gym membership?
> 
> Bloody youngsters! :laugh:


Yeah that sounds bad!

I'm home for summer from uni. I used my uni gym but haven't been able to join the here at home for the last week due to no money.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

aaahhhh i wanna do another cycle to but my source got ****ed! Ah ! Wish i had my source.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

oh yeah how do you know me?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

iv added you to my msn


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't have msn mate, email me!! Lol


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

ha ha he aint getting this email hint is he, lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i ahve sendt you a email i am very on edge cause iv made alot of enemies through the years and lately dude


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> i ahve sendt you a email i am very on edge cause iv made alot of enemies through the years and lately dude


Mate I'm no-ones enemy(apart from a barbell lol), havnt received an email yet


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

okok iv allready sendt you like 3 messages dude


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> okok iv allready sendt you like 3 messages dude


Typed the addy right? .co.uk and not .com lol?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i copied and pasted mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

tr sending to mine [email protected]


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

lmao is he not getting it yet?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

What? They must have been in the same nursery or something? :innocent:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah something like that  Nah man where old friends i think so atleast? Not sure yet


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my...


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

just read through your whole thread, great read

good luck with the rest of the cycle


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

big steve said:


> just read through your whole thread, great read
> 
> good luck with the rest of the cycle


Thanks mate, appreciate it!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

loving your cycle mate  I am looking forward to my next cycle as well  pro.chem never tried em but my next one its Pro.chem as i have heard alot of good things about it.


----------



## craig200123 (May 16, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> loving your cycle mate  I am looking forward to my next cycle as well  pro.chem never tried em but my next one its Pro.chem as i have heard alot of good things about it.


lol sorted then !!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Come down with some stuffy head cold, feel like sh1t!

Still I soldiered on and went gym expecting a brutal leg session bit felt so weak! Struggled with 2 reps on a 140kg squat whereas last week I got 6 reps!

Just felt weak and deflated, not good.

Couple days rest and loads of food is needed I think!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Dohnut, you just wasted a valuable leg session. If you was itching for the gym, you shoulda done stuff like forearms, calves and abs with some cardio...

WALLY!!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Come down with some stuffy head cold, feel like sh1t!
> 
> Still I soldiered on and went gym expecting a brutal leg session bit felt so weak! Struggled with 2 reps on a 140kg squat whereas last week I got 6 reps!
> 
> ...


Are legs you weak point mate? As iam about 12 stone atm and i can do about 170kg x 3 (well i did thursday after my first leg session back from a broken leg haha)


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Spent a while reading through this log, really pleased you're continuing to update (I found that I turned too lazy to update!) as it's v interesting.

Hope it goes well and sympathy with the weak days - I get far too many of them!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Dohnut, you just wasted a valuable leg session. If you was itching for the gym, you shoulda done stuff like forearms, calves and abs with some cardio...
> 
> WALLY!!!


CALM DOWN SON!

I just done high rep hack squats, high rep front squats, ALOT of calf work and some core exercises(hanging leg raises, twisting knee raises).

Don't you worry!lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Are legs you weak point mate? As iam about 12 stone atm and i can do about 170kg x 3 (well i did thursday after my first leg session back from a broken leg haha)


Nah I think they're in proportion with my other lifts-

Bench 110kg x5

Squat 140kg x6

Deadlift 200kg x5

I was over the moon to get 140kgx6 squat! Taken a while to get there!

Sorry to hear about your broken leg what you do?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> CALM DOWN SON!
> 
> I just done high rep hack squats, high rep front squats, ALOT of calf work and some core exercises(hanging leg raises, twisting knee raises).
> 
> Don't you worry!lol


I do worry, that's what big brothers do :smartass:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> I do worry, that's what big brothers do :smartass:


Aw thanks don't know what id do without you! 

How's your cycle going?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mph said:


> Spent a while reading through this log, really pleased you're continuing to update (I found that I turned too lazy to update!) as it's v interesting.
> 
> Hope it goes well and sympathy with the weak days - I get far too many of them!!!


Cheers mate! Yeah its worth it when I know people are following!

Yeah this is my first weak day for about 6 months! Not good!


----------



## robbiehollywood (Jun 18, 2011)

this is the same course iv started im just new to this site and i dont have a clue how to use this lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

robbiehollywood said:


> this is the same course iv started im just new to this site and i dont have a clue how to use this lol


How to use what? Your gear?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Aw thanks don't know what id do without you!
> 
> How's your cycle going?


Bloats vanished, hungers back, eating every 2-2.5hrs on the dot. Had a weekend in Ireland last week, ate hardly anything, just choc, crisps, meals in pubs, drank guiness, 5 days away from gym. So back on weds, Benched my 2 rep max the prev week for 5, before i stopped to rack and check i'd put the right numbers on bar, so added another 5kg for an attempt at a 1 rep pr and got it for 3, then dropped straight back to the original 2 rep max and hit 8 reps, crazy. Still struggling to add weight, but getting unreal strength. Flat Bench 10 rep is up 22.5kgand 3 rep max is up 15kg.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Nah I think they're in proportion with my other lifts-
> 
> Bench 110kg x5
> 
> ...


I broke it in october playing rugby, got a pin going from my knee to my anckle :/ only now been aloud to start training on it again! :/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Bloats vanished, hungers back, eating every 2-2.5hrs on the dot. Had a weekend in Ireland last week, ate hardly anything, just choc, crisps, meals in pubs, drank guiness, 5 days away from gym. So back on weds, Benched my 2 rep max the prev week for 5, before i stopped to rack and check i'd put the right numbers on bar, so added another 5kg for an attempt at a 1 rep pr and got it for 3, then dropped straight back to the original 2 rep max and hit 8 reps, crazy. Still struggling to add weight, but getting unreal strength. Flat Bench 10 rep is up 22.5kgand 3 rep max is up 15kg.


Good man!

Yeah it's weird especially when you don't expect it!

Love it!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

DWalkington said:


> Sound like me, I'm doing same cycle, I weigh 82kg too! I'm 6ft and 20yrs old bring on the competition I'm starting end of June or start of July!!


Bring it baby  Post up your final results. I will be logging mine.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Woke up and my head cold felt alot worse, but after munching out on sh1t in front of the tv all day I'm starting to feel better!

Wanna smash a 215/220kg deadlift Tuesday so gotta rest up!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome logg how are you getting on with your cycle mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> awesome logg how are you getting on with your cycle mate?


Going well mate! Loving the cycle so far! Only got 2 weeks left then 2 more weeks till pct 

Oh well sooner I finish, sooner I can start my next cycle lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So very true but doing PCT is a nessesary evil we all must face i guess


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

Very good progress mate! I will be starting this cycle soon! Just need to get the guts to join the dark side haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ant809099 said:


> Very good progress mate! I will be starting this cycle soon! Just need to get the guts to join the dark side haha


Cheers mate!

Yeah it took me a while but im glad I did!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RIGHT!

Been out the gym for 3 days now due to a dirty cold and am having withdrawal symptoms!

Gonna smash it so hard tomorrow and get my diet back on track, eaten loads of sh1t!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

if you feel a cold coming on buy your self some lemons or pure lemon juice in a bottle fill up a glas and down it! It will give your body a C vitamin shock and freaking kiil anything you have of germs. Sounds stupid iknow but it works like hell


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> if you feel a cold coming on buy your self some lemons or pure lemon juice in a bottle fill up a glas and down it! It will give your body a C vitamin shock and freaking kiil anything you have of germs. Sounds stupid iknow but it works like hell


And will also cause your jaw muscles to permenantly cramp due to the sourness. lmao


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

how long does it take for test to kick in after the first injection?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> if you feel a cold coming on buy your self some lemons or pure lemon juice in a bottle fill up a glas and down it! It will give your body a C vitamin shock and freaking kiil anything you have of germs. Sounds stupid iknow but it works like hell


Thatll give my bloody Tongue a shock aswell mate! Haha I'll give it a go next time!

Feeling better now gonna smash deadlifts tomorrow!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

you mentioned you don't need any hcg C, how comes mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPDATE

Weight 91kg

recovered from my cold, just got a new pb for my deadlift!

220kg for 2 reps! yeah buddy!!

That is all.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> you mentioned you don't need any hcg C, how comes mate?


same as you mate really, balls are dangling fine and libidos good, will be running it on my next cycle though!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

sweet sweet


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DWalkington said:


> how long does it take for test to kick in after the first injection?


About 3-5 weeks mate.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

just catching up with the journal, all is looking excellent. youve made some really impressive progress mate, well done!! enjoy the last couple of weeks on cycle buddy


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you busy planning your next cycle? If so what will it be and how long before you start it?

I reckon test and deca with a tbol kickstart and a winny bridge.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> just catching up with the journal, all is looking excellent. youve made some really impressive progress mate, well done!! enjoy the last couple of weeks on cycle buddy


Cheers mate! The strength gains are unreal! So happy with my deadlift now lol it's mental!

But like all good things it's gotta come to an end  ....until the next one!!!


----------



## baconstrips (Mar 31, 2011)

Great thread and gains ! Just wondering how long the PCT period is and by 20/20/20/20 is that 20.mg nolvadex a day?

Just planning my first cycle and was planning something similar !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Are you busy planning your next cycle? If so what will it be and how long before you start it?
> 
> I reckon test and deca with a tbol kickstart and a winny bridge.


I'm planning

Dbol- 40mg week 1-4

Test e- 600mg 1-12

Tren e- 300mg 1-10

Pct

I'm expecting some mental gains!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

baconstrips said:


> Great thread and gains ! Just wondering how long the PCT period is and by 20/20/20/20 is that 20.mg nolvadex a day?
> 
> Just planning my first cycle and was planning something similar !


Thanks, yeah you read that correct mate, 20mg every day for 4 weeks and clomid for 3 weeks.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Comparo
> 
> I'm such a good lad
> 
> ...


excellent progress and log mate. how much of your gains do you expect to keep in PCT?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I'm planning
> 
> Dbol- 40mg week 1-4
> 
> ...


Exact same here mate, except it's between tren e or a tri tren blend.

Not looking forward to night sweats though, i wake during the night because i'm constantly hot as it is


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

what dose primrose you using mate for acne? going to give it a go!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

m118 said:


> excellent progress and log mate. how much of your gains do you expect to keep in PCT?


Noice one!

Hoping to keep it all!!lol

But realistically I won't lol not sure yet, I'm not too fussed as long as my deadlift stays above 220kg!

Lol just loving the strength really.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Noice one!
> 
> Hoping to keep it all!!lol
> 
> ...


220kg? wow, now thats an impressive lift


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

m118 said:


> 220kg? wow, now thats an impressive lift


Haha cheers mate I'm very happy with it, was an amazing feeling picking it up! Especially for 2 reps!

My goal is 250kg by Christmas.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPDATE

Weight 91kg, 13kg increase(28lb)

Last week of jabbing this week  2 more then it's a 2 week gap to pct!

Really enjoyed this cycle as the gains have been brilliant, especially the strength, think I'll eat a bit more next cycle and train higher reps for some more size as I've really kept the weights heavy with lower reps (2-6) mainly.

Sides wise I've had none! I'm on the 10th week and my balls are still dangling and not 1 noticeable sign of atrophy! Sex drive is still very high.

The mrs reckons my face has cleared up(spots wise) since I've been on cycle and I must admit it's very clear, get the odd blemish or little one but that's just normal.

Always had energy and never really felt lethargic apart from when I was on dbol at beginning.

Appetite is up as always and I will admit my diet hasn't been spot on all the way through and I have indulged in many cheat meals mmmmm lol

The best thing from this cycle really is the strength, just love walking in the gym and loading the barbells up and busting out heavy sets easily, best feeling.

I'm thinking I will run a test and dbol only cycle again next time and save the Tren for cutting next spring.

Get a bit more test experience, play about with routines, diet, sets, reps etc.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent work mate.

Started my cycle today. Can't wait even for water weight lol!


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

when did most of the good sh*t kick in, strength, size etc? im doing my 2nd jab of test tomorrow, not sure what my weight is all my scales say different...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Excellent work mate.
> 
> Started my cycle today. Can't wait even for water weight lol!


Good luck mate! Will be following your log!



DWalkington said:


> when did most of the good sh*t kick in, strength, size etc? im doing my 2nd jab of test tomorrow, not sure what my weight is all my scales say different...


Around 2nd week for the dbol and around week 5 for the test, decided I'm gonna do a 5-6week kickstart next time round.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Weight 91kg, 13kg increase(28lb)
> 
> ...


Glad you've enjoyed your cycle bro.

Started my own dbol and test e journal after reading this journal and would welcome any feedback


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Glad you've enjoyed your cycle bro.
> 
> Started my own dbol and test e journal after reading this journal and would welcome any feedback


Cheers mate can't wait to run another cycle!!!

I'll check it out mate!


----------



## killsj (Jun 28, 2011)

hey i have a question im runing my first cycle on m drol im taking liver support and cycle assist this is my first day but my sides kinda hurt like a pulse


----------



## killsj (Jun 28, 2011)

hey i have a question im runing my first cycle on m drol im taking liver support and cycle assist this is my first day but my sides kinda hurt like a pulse i been on liver care and assit a week before i took m drol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the double post lol

Buy some taurine powder(myprotein, bulkpowders etc.) and start with 5g in the morning, 5g pre and postworkout, it should help, if not up the dose


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Coming along nicely C, keep it up.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Quick questions..

Did you experience stomach aches, sickness or lethargy after you started your cycle?

Not sure if it is just coincidental after my first day on dbol giving me a sicky feeling or I just feel a bit ****.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> Coming along nicely C, keep it up.


Cheers mate! Don't wanna come off lol



mitch6689 said:


> Quick questions..
> 
> Did you experience stomach aches, sickness or lethargy after you started your cycle?
> 
> Not sure if it is just coincidental after my first day on dbol giving me a sicky feeling or I just feel a bit ****.


Nope no stomach aches or sickness. Lethargy yes when running the dbol but I've had that with previous oral cycles.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPDATE

Weight 92.5kg!

Weighed this morning cold and the scales have jumped up again lol weird

Anyway my strength is still very high, incline db pressed 45kg each hand for 6 reps! New PB!

Since I've ran this cycle I think I've done cardio twice lol and it's starting to show especially with all this eating lol nothing major just not as lean as I was 4-5 weeks ago, oh well I'll burn it off! Might have to throw some pics up of me about 2.5 years ago after my first natty cut, they're pretty mad.

Anyway, gonna put a few pics up for show, see what you think, again they don't really do justice for what I really look like but they'll do lol

Cheers.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't wanna come off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

For you spots mate read my updated cycle post ive included the answer to clearing acne up in there!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:
 

> I don't wanna come off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know the feeling man. Seeing the weight drop on the scales psychologically makes a guy feel smaller aswel. Do you plan on cutting before your next cycle C?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Last jab of the cycle this morning!!

I thought I'd treat myself to 2ml(600mg) lol had to finish the vial off!

Hit the squats hard today and almost threw up again, legs are still shaking, about to munch a huge bowl of tuna pasta!

Weight is 91kg, just gotta wait 2 weeks then open up the SERMS! see what I can keep!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

If you don't want to come off chris why don't you 'blast n cruise' ..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> If you don't want to come off chris why don't you 'blast n cruise' ..


Nah mate can't be fcuked with all that, I can't b+c forever, gotta come off eventually plus gonna be trying for kids within next 2 years so I want everything working fine!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> I know the feeling man. Seeing the weight drop on the scales psychologically makes a guy feel smaller aswel. Do you plan on cutting before your next cycle C?


I may do mate not sure yet, thinking of making my next cycle a cutting cycle, shred right down to the bone lol but then that just makes the whole journey of getting huge longer!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Can't remember exact best lifts but bench was around 90kgx8 now 100kgx9, squat was around 125kgx5 now 140kgx6, deadlift was 185x1 now 200x5!


Jesus thats awesome strength gains, all in 2 months aswell! So you've put on about 2 stone can you keep the log running through PCT to see how strength/size changes.?

Pics are looking good too mate chest before was almost non-existent you've built up some good muscle there now.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Jesus thats awesome strength gains, all in 2 months aswell! So you've put on about 2 stone can you keep the log running through PCT to see how strength/size changes.?
> 
> Pics are looking good too mate chest before was almost non-existent you've built up some good muscle there now.


Yeah I'll keep log running through pct mate, will get some pics up at the end too once bloats vanished'

Like I said before as long as I keep my 220kg deadlift up I'm happy!lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol that would be awesome if you could. With every steroid cycle thread comes abit more temptation for me to dabble


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Weight 92kg-(14kg increase)

Strength is still through the roof! I remember at 3 weeks into cycle I tried repping out on 140kg deadlift, managed 10. Tonight I tried repping out with 160kg, busted out 15 clean reps! Mental!!

Weight gain has hardly gone up in last few weeks so I've been bumping up the food intake again and it's torture lol love the strength though.

Diet today is-

MEAL 1. 150g oats, 2 scoops chocolate whey, tbls peanut butter, 1 banana, 500ml water.

MEAL 2- 4 slices granary bread, 100g cheese, cucumber

MEAL 3- 150g wholewheat pasta, tin tuna, 2 tomatoes

MEAL 4- 125g oats, 2 scoops chocolate whey, tbls peanut butter, 1 banana, 500ml water.

TRAIN

PWO- 2 scoops whey, 2 tbls sugar, 100g blueberries

MEAL 5- 150g chicken breast, 100g sweet potato mash, broccoli

MEAL 6- 300ml full fat milk, 2 scoops whey, tbls walnut oil

LOADS OF CALORIES!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

well done chris, just read through the whole thread. your gains have been wicked!

for before and after photos you should have added a few side on short sleave tshirt pictures, as the looseness of the arms on the tshirt gives a better way of seeing the size you have gained, if that makes sense?

this is a really good thread for info, but the part i look forward to the most it how much size you retain after your pct has finnished.

have you ever seen "doping forever"? when the guy goes on a cycle, over looked by doctors...he makes some nice size gains, but soon after he stops injecting he goes right back to normal again


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> well done chris, just read through the whole thread. your gains have been wicked!
> 
> for before and after photos you should have added a few side on short sleave tshirt pictures, as the looseness of the arms on the tshirt gives a better way of seeing the size you have gained, if that makes sense?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! Yeah it's been a mad 10 weeks!

Yeah good idea with the tshirts mate, although I've had to buy new ones and new training vests as they've become skin tight on me lol not good!

Yep pct is gonna be the most important part for me! Want to retain as much as possible and I think I can keep alot, clean diet, short intense workouts, heavy low rep low set compounds, get in, get out, eat then sleep.

Fcuk that i won't be like that guy lol I'll show him how it's done!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Now I know why I haven't done cardio all cycle! Only done 20mins low intensity after a chest and bi's session and the shin pumps were unbearable!! Had to keep stopping, complete agony!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Now I know why I haven't done cardio all cycle! Only done 20mins low intensity after a chest and bi's session and the shin pumps were unbearable!! Had to keep stopping, complete agony!


I know your pain.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Luckily don't have any back or shin pumps yet.

Quad feels like it's been kicked by a horse though..


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

When did you notice test kicking in and was there a big effect?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> I know your pain.


Annoying ain't it mate. Backpumps don't play up but my shins kill me!



mitch6689 said:


> Luckily don't have any back or shin pumps yet.
> 
> Quad feels like it's been kicked by a horse though..


Yeah thatll die down soon enough mate, that's part of the reason I jabbed twice a week, to get the muscle sites used to it quicker.



DWalkington said:


> When did you notice test kicking in and was there a big effect?


About week 4-5 mate. No major effect just weight went up along with sets on all my lifts and was constantly horny lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I get stupidly bad lower back and shin pumps !:/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UPDATE - weight 92.5kg

4 days till I start popping the old nolva and clomid!

Still very strong and still feel good, balls are dangling and regular sex is still not a problem, obviously tshirts have got bigger but so have my shorts! Been noticing lately how tight they're getting round my thighs which is a good thing!

Cleaned the diet right up now which is pretty boring but needs to be done.

Meal 1- 125g oats, banana, chocolate whey

Meal 2- 100g chicken, 120g brown rice, broccoli, tbls walnut oil

Meal 3- 100g chicken, 120g brown rice, broccoli, tbls walnut oil

Meal 4- 100g chicken, 120g brown rice, broccoli, tbls walnut oil

TRAIN

pwo- 2 scoops whey

Meal 5- chicken/ turkey/mince, pasta/rice/ spaghetti, veg

Meal 6- 300ml milk 2 scoop whey

Thank god for chicken in a bag!!!

Will get some pics uploaded soon to compare, need to stop being lazy and do some morning cardio!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

diixxy said:


> I get stupidly bad lower back and shin pumps !:/


i get them and i am natty 



C.Hill said:


> UPDATE - weight 92.5kg
> 
> 4 days till I start popping the old nolva and clomid!
> 
> ...


nice one!....chicken in a bag?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> nice one!....chicken in a bag?


Mmmmm! I advise you to buy chicken in a bag packs! Herbs and spices is my favourite lol


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> UPDATE - weight 92.5kg
> 
> 4 days till I start popping the old nolva and clomid!
> 
> ...


Ermmm I daren't ask.... lol


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Ahh I gotta ask - whats is iregular for you lol and why is it a problem


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

General lee said:


> Ahh I gotta ask - whats is iregular for you lol and why is it a problem


What do you mean buddy? Never said anything about iregular lol

You got me confused lol


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

iregular as in not normal......(not frequency) - nevermind lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

General lee said:


> iregular as in not normal......(not frequency) - nevermind lol


Oh I get ya lol yeah was a silly way of explaining it lol I mean I'm still getting it up every 5 mins lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

It's been 12 days now since last shot of test and I'm starting to feel a bit urgh if you get me lol

Very Tired, appetites gone down a little, joints are pretty achy too, time to start pct me thinks!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quick blurry update pic, sitting at 92kg. 14kg increase.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

your starting to look like a fooking animal!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> your starting to look like a fooking animal!


Haha well I have grown alot more hair!!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Quick blurry update pic, sitting at 92kg. 14kg increase.


awesome progress mate!


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Yup looking good m8, Im starting the same cycle in about a month but have Lixus gear not PC, but looking forward to it


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

well done chris mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

m118 said:


> awesome progress mate!


Cheers buddy!



General lee said:


> Yup looking good m8, Im starting the same cycle in about a month but have Lixus gear not PC, but looking forward to it


Thanks aswell man, good luck with your cycle you'll love it!



Rick_86 said:


> well done chris mate


Cheers mate, it's the hardest part now!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

5 days into pct and feeling fine! Sex drive is higher than last week and still getting stronger every workout, weight is still sitting at 92.5kg so haven't lost anything yet! Looking leaner around the midsection too.

Spots are popping up left right and centre but that's too be expected.

Joints are aching but nothing serious and my mood is fine!

Also I'm constantly hungry! Even after a massive meal of chicken and rice, 1 hour later I'm starving!!

Supps are-

Vit B,C,E

Glucosamine

Fishoils

Taurine

Primrose oil

Creatine

Multi vit energy boosting drink.

Also decided to add clen during pct for it's anti-catabolic effects to help preserve muscle.

So all in all I'm off to a shaky but good start!lol

Don't know what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

the spots can get even worse so be prepared mate, thats the one thing that puts me off using again


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

Well done bro looks like you had a good cycle! Are we planning a second cycle yet?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well done man


----------



## Pilcher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Good news that its all going good for you mate.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chris planned his second cycle before starting his first LOL.

Do you feel any water loss or less bloated or anything chris?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like your gunna go for some tren next time aswell?

Think im going to run this on my next blast:

1-6 dbol 40mg ed

1-10 test e 600mg ew

1-8 tren e 300mg (or 400 havent decided yet)

Heard tren is daddy, but has lots of bad sides :/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pilcher1 said:


> Good news that its all going good for you mate.





transformer23 said:


> Well done man


Cheers lads!



K1eran said:


> Well done bro looks like you had a good cycle! Are we planning a second cycle yet?





Sean91 said:


> Chris planned his second cycle before starting his first LOL.
> 
> Do you feel any water loss or less bloated or anything chris?


Lol as Sean says k1eran yes my next cycle is planned and I can't wait!

Sean- yes alot less bloated, looking alot leaner, muscles don't seem smaller or anything lol really hungry all the time though!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

You can really see the v shape at your pelvis on the last pic you sexy boy.

I have my next courses planned.

Test & Deca starting october for 10 weeks

onerip starting march 2012 for 6 weeks


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done mate.

Been a good read and helped me out along the way too by letting me know what to expect.

I'm in two minds as to what my next cycle will be and one option is the test and tren cycle you planned so I might start a few weeks after you do to see what sides you get.

I keep thinking my gains have halted now because I've almost finished the dbol but forgetting I still have 8 weeks of test left!!! Going all out for that. I am desperate for 90kg.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Looks like your gunna go for some tren next time aswell?
> 
> Think im going to run this on my next blast:
> 
> ...


Yep! Same dose as me mate apart from dbol at 50mg and I'm running test and Tren for 12 weeks,  can't wait! Sod the sides, it's supposed to be a miracle drug when used safely and correctly!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> You can really see the v shape at your pelvis on the last pic you sexy boy.
> 
> I have my next courses planned.
> 
> ...


Ooh your making me blush lol cheers mate.

Wouldnt you be better off b+c?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

1st week of pct in today, still sitting at 92kg.

Deadlifted 200kg for 5 reps again so I'm happy with that, my strengths increasing in the gym every session still, It's mental!

The bad side- fcuking hell I'm spotty lol broke out really bad all over my face it's embarrassing!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 1st week of pct in today, still sitting at 92kg.
> 
> Deadlifted 200kg for 5 reps again so I'm happy with that, my strengths increasing in the gym every session still, It's mental!
> 
> The bad side- fcuking hell I'm spotty lol broke out really bad all over my face it's embarrassing!


are they like proper deep spots, or zits?

bad luck man lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> 1st week of pct in today, still sitting at 92kg.
> 
> Deadlifted 200kg for 5 reps again so I'm happy with that, my strengths increasing in the gym every session still, It's mental!
> 
> The bad side- fcuking hell I'm spotty lol broke out really bad all over my face it's embarrassing!


I know this won't necessarily help with your face, but I swear by this method for back and chest and shoulders, and i've posted about it before.

Get in the shower, wet affected area, remove sweat etc, rub head and shoulders onto the area and leave on for as long as possible then rinse off. Clears my back up in less than a week usually!

Use quite a bit of head and shoulders and really massage it into the skin. In theory it works as well as in practice, as the zinc and anti fungal agent dry out the skin.

Another option is using the original listerine , like the yellow one (usually the cheapest), and rubbing it on your spots and leaving it on for a while, it works because it's anti fungal and that is what acne is!

Hope this helps

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Syrx (Apr 25, 2011)

For acne bro i just use an acne soap and i clear up fast

OFF topics: guys i cant update my thread for some reason when i write something down says post must be checked by mod or something cant up date but here are my end of week 4 pics to see see starting pics check my thread

End of week 4 http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/week4s.jpg/

Sorry for off topic


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> 200kg x 5, well done m8!


Cheers mate! I'm aiming for 250kg by Christmas!



cas said:


> are they like proper deep spots, or zits?
> 
> bad luck man lol


Nah just sh!tty little red things, hardly anything in them lol not good.



synthasize said:


> I know this won't necessarily help with your face, but I swear by this method for back and chest and shoulders, and i've posted about it before.
> 
> Get in the shower, wet affected area, remove sweat etc, rub head and shoulders onto the area and leave on for as long as possible then rinse off. Clears my back up in less than a week usually!
> 
> ...


Noted mate thanks, appreciate the advice.



Syrx said:


> For acne bro i just use an acne soap and i clear up fast
> 
> OFF topics: guys i cant update my thread for some reason when i write something down says post must be checked by mod or something cant up date but here are my end of week 4 pics to see see starting pics check my thread
> 
> ...


THREADJACKER!!!lol what soap do use bro?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I've just had a flare up of spots on my chest. Been on my back for a couple weeks now but my chest has developed loads of small spots. Keeping me amused popping them but not what I want.

Would like to know what soap this guy uses too. I don't want a spotty chest for my holiday.


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

Fuk. Really good progress Chris!

Makes me want to get on board the AAS train.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I've just had a flare up of spots on my chest. Been on my back for a couple weeks now but my chest has developed loads of small spots. Keeping me amused popping them but not what I want.
> 
> Would like to know what soap this guy uses too. I don't want a spotty chest for my holiday.


I've found lathering my face up with primrose oil soap and leaving it for 5 mins then washing it off has helped alot!



tombsc said:


> Fuk. Really good progress Chris!
> 
> Makes me want to get on board the AAS train.


All aboard! What's stopping you?


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> All aboard! What's stopping you?


Lack of source here in oz. When I find one I'm getting on!


----------



## Majik (Jul 26, 2011)

Great thread Chris - probably going to run this as my first injecting cycle. Congrats on your gains dude, impressive stuff.

I had a bad case of Bacne last year, and found Valderma antibacterial soap really helped.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

200kg deadlift...smashed it bro..aim for that 250kg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Majik said:


> Great thread Chris - probably going to run this as my first injecting cycle. Congrats on your gains dude, impressive stuff.
> 
> I had a bad case of Bacne last year, and found Valderma antibacterial soap really helped.


Cheers mate I've loved the cycle, good luck with yours.

Valderma soap- noted. I'll give that a go nice one.



jeffj said:


> 200kg deadlift...smashed it bro..aim for that 250kg


Yeah buddy! I'll get it, can pull 220kg for 2 so its do-able. Cheers!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I hate you, eight pack, and 220 dead...lol


Lol I haven't got an 8 pack! Got the 220 though


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

220kg is a nice lift mate. Keep smashin it..my aim is to complete 220kg for 6reps im same as you at the min only 2reps. Although im pushing 8reps with 200kg.

Been good following your log im doin the same cycle for my first in four weeks...keep it up bro.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> well, pretty damn close!


Haha I'm gonna put on a nice layer of fat for the winter!



jeffj said:


> 220kg is a nice lift mate. Keep smashin it..my aim is to complete 220kg for 6reps im same as you at the min only 2reps. Although im pushing 8reps with 200kg.
> 
> Been good following your log im doin the same cycle for my first in four weeks...keep it up bro.


8 reps is awesome for 200kg man well done! Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

How are you dealing with coming off?

Knowing the insane pumps/increasing strength/increasing weight will stop until your next cycle?

Tbh I'm ****ting myself about coming off. Worried I'll drop all the weight and some.

I'm happy at this point though as the test is kicking in and I can't wait for the effects!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> How are you dealing with coming off?
> 
> Knowing the insane pumps/increasing strength/increasing weight will stop until your next cycle?
> 
> ...


End of the day it's gotta happen aint it, so the way I see it instead of worrying about it just crack on and make the best of it 

I'm almost 3 weeks into pct and my

Shoulders still pump up like balloons when I train them! My lifts are still increasing or staying around the same weight, I've only lost 1kg so far(waterweight).

It's nothing to worry about mate just shove the food down your throat and push on!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

17days into pct- 92kg still! 14kgs up!

Water weight is pretty much all gone, and am looking alot leaner, bigger all over aswell, it's pretty mad.

Strength has dropped a little, nothing major though, appetite is still very high as well as sex drive.

Spots have died down now which is a bonus.

Feeling pretty good all round really!

I decided to run clomid at 100mg throughout pct and am gonna drop it to 50mg for a 5th week.

Everythings cushty at the moment, pct's a doddle lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Diet lately is-

Meal 1- 2 poached eggs, 2 slices seeded bread, 100g oats, 40g whey, 100g blueberries.

Meal 2- 140g brown rice, 120g chicken, almond oil

Meal 3- 140g brown rice, 120g chicken, almond oil.

Meal 4- 6 weetabix, 40g whey

Preworkout mix then train

Pwo shake

Meal 5- steak, mash, veg

Meal 6- 400ml full fat milk 30g chocolate casein, 1 tbls peanut butter mmmmmmmmm!!

Supps-

Vit c, e, b

Primrose oil

Caffeine

Multivit drink

Clen


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Would change the weetabix for just plain oatmeal mate  Thats just me though


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Would change the weetabix for just plain oatmeal mate  Thats just me though


Haha yeah man I used to have it then but weetabix is easier and more convenient because of work, find it gives me good energy for training too


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Wbix taste better too  shredded wheat is even better still but I need half a pot of sugar on them lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i cant reply to visitors messages yat mate lol, iv ran 1 injectable 5 years ago when i didnt have a f*ckin clue...8weeks t400 and 200mg deca. no decent pct....stupidly just followed the craze lol. done plenty orals with great results and will be starting a test/tren about end of sept.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a quick pic, still can't pose lol I've decided Tren for next cycle instead of deca!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Lookin' solid! And good decision with the tren for next cycle!!


Cheers mate, I'm debating whether ace or enth??? Thinking a short 6 weeker with test prop and dbol then pct, or b+c for a few short 6 week cycles, thing is if I was gonna run test prop and Tren ace for 6 weeks, how would I cruise for 4-6 weeks? Would I have to run test e or sus during prop and ace cycle? Know what I mean?lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

looking big brother, i cant pose for sh!t either, so most of the time i just take photos with my arms by my sides


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Good question! I of course am doing my PCT soon, but if I had more cycles under my belt and was cruising, I would continue shooting your 200-250mg of sust or test e a week, the long ester stuff, while you're running a short and sweet six week cycle of test prop 100mg eod and tren ace 75mg eod. Like you say, it doesn't make a lot fo senese to stop the cruise as you have to start it again just three week into the cycle. If you do that, you're getting what, 600-650mg of test a week, and 300mg of tren ace, that is a pretty good ratio, and you only have to jab 4 times a week, not bad, and worth it. Although personally I would not run the dbol b/c of the water...If I could handle it, which I can't, dammit, I would run tbol at 60-80mg ed...did I mention that I started running the remaining tbol I have at 40mg ed, had enough for 4 weeks to give an extra boost at the end of this cycke. Sure enough, after hit a PB on dead yesterday, guess who shows up last night, mr arssewipe back pump. dammit to hell as tbol gives me great strength when it kicks in, but for some reason my back just cant take it...


Top stuff mate, that's just what I thought but needed it confirming lol.

Nah I'm not running tbol mate, I don't mind the water from dbol, adex will keep it down, Many people I know prefer dbol over tbol gains wise, plus it's cheaper

Tren ace and prop it is then!!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Lookin good bro keep it up!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

How did you find the dbol? Sides?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Yeah, I don't know what I'm on about with Dbol, I should give it a whirl before telling someone not to use it, lol..but I suspect I'll have even worse back cramps...I wish I could cruise for a bit and do that exact same cycle...but have to do PCT and wait 4-6months before my second cycle...it sucks being responsible and mature about all this.


Oh I thought you'd ran dbol? You would fcuking love it! Same with me though I've never tries tbol, heard it don't touch dbol though.

Yeah being sensible is shít lol think I'm just gonna run onerip and sus, gonna be cheaper and easier to handle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jeffj said:


> How did you find the dbol? Sides?


Cheers mate, no sides apart from gyno lol but that disappeared after a few weeks of nolva at 20mg


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looking ****kin huggeeee


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate, no sides apart from gyno lol but that disappeared after a few weeks of nolva at 20mg


this is what puts me off dbol lol it seems to cause gyno quite quick. Although if the right meds are on hand there is no reason it cant be dealt with.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

OH YEAH BABY!! 4th WEEK OF PCT AND PULLED A 225kg DEADLIFT!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> OH YEAH BABY!! 4th WEEK OF PCT AND PULLED A 225kg DEADLIFT!!


Thats awesome mate  my deadlift is ****! Most ive tried is 170 :/


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Thats awesome mate  my deadlift is ****! Most ive tried is 170 :/


dont worry bud, you will get stronger as you age...im sure you will be lifting that sort of weight in no time


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Thats awesome mate  my deadlift is ****! Most ive tried is 170 :/


Yeah but your squats big ain't it? Mines only 140kg lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah but your squats big ain't it? Mines only 140kg lol


Yeah my squats quit good, i want a big DL though!  :L its my grip more than anything :/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Yeah my squats quit good, i want a big DL though!  :L its my grip more than anything :/


Use straps mate?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Use straps mate?


Yeaa i will next time, im always forgetting them lately :/:L


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hows things goin upto now chris? All good?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Nice one! 210kg on monday, I'm gonna catch you Hill...


Haha I should hope so if your on Tren lol can't wait to run it! Gonna smash a 250kg by christmas!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> You probably know all this, so ignore all of it!!!!...but I have one of the scottish dead lifting champs in my gym, and he is always giving me advice. made my dead go from 180kg x 1 to 210 x 1 over the last couple months (plus the aas ;-))...I got small hands, so use lots of chalk and go with the most comfortable grip, not the most popular, and get right up on the bar, knees way over bar, you should almost hit your knees when coming up, have a closed stance, arch back a little (don't stick your asrsee out with a flat back, some actually advise this...) arms straight, head up (this is key, don't look forward in mirror, makes your back and momentum go forward and you lose power) push from heels (don't wear trainers, take em off or wear really flat soled shoes) and right when you get it lift off, pop up real hard. I see a lot of guys way bigger than me dead lifting less than 200kg b/c they have awful technique. They have a squat stance, stand to far away from bar, so when they lift they are having to work twice as hard...


Awesome advice that's what I have been told when I went to bodypower. My deadlifts have improved


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I know! Its pi**ing me right off! lol. And you weigh less than me dammit. I guess I can pull the 'old man' card though...Can't wait to see your numbers when on tren. 250, hell, by the end of the cycle I'll place some money on 270!!


250's a lot of weight man, gotta respect that barbell lol 270 one day though!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> You probably know all this, so ignore all of it!!!!...but I have one of the scottish dead lifting champs in my gym, and he is always giving me advice. made my dead go from 180kg x 1 to 210 x 1 over the last couple months (plus the aas ;-))...I got small hands, so use lots of chalk and go with the most comfortable grip, not the most popular, and get right up on the bar, knees way over bar, you should almost hit your knees when coming up, have a closed stance, arch back a little (don't stick your asrsee out with a flat back, some actually advise this...) arms straight, head up (this is key, don't look forward in mirror, makes your back and momentum go forward and you lose power) push from heels (don't wear trainers, take em off or wear really flat soled shoes) and right when you get it lift off, pop up real hard. I see a lot of guys way bigger than me dead lifting less than 200kg b/c they have awful technique. They have a squat stance, stand to far away from bar, so when they lift they are having to work twice as hard...


Yeah when I deadlift for reps my knees and shins are scraped to fcuk lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Gotta use the powerlifting barbell...250kg, come on, I just saw a bloke in the 83kg (he was actually 77kg at the time) weight class pull 240kg the other day, like it was nothing (he's a cocky little ginger sht though). I think you got more than 250kg in your Hill. Lol. I should be a 'motivational' life coach. A life coach 'on steroids', literally.


Lol yeah I'll get it up man, not yet though that 225 was a struggle, maxed out completely, proper battle against gravity lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thats some lifting mate, fair play


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

well done on gains hill,your from colchester? where do you train bro?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> well done on gains hill,your from colchester? where do you train bro?


Cheers mate, yeah moved here Last year, I train at Hercules under the river bridge, where you from?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

big steve said:


> thats some lifting mate, fair play


It's getting there, cheers buddy!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

from colchester too.train at the posh la lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> from colchester too.train at the posh la lol


LA Fitness? Tarts gym lol check out Hercules sometime man, 1st session free!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

great to see you doing yourself good mate, great pictures!! what cutting cycle you using, oral or jabbing? im 18 so im not on the gear yet, well advised not too, was gonna use PH methyl 1 testosterone, but again its too much like gear for my liking at the mo so might leave it until im 19-20, but yea less about me, good luck for the future bro

cuggster


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

did look at hercules,proper spit and sawdust etc.but a place to be in the zonneeee


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Update - sitting at 92kg and looking leaner than before and am alot stronger!

I'm in middle of week 4 of pct and am still 14kgs up! Thats 30.5lb! As you can tell I'm very happy lol

Think I must just respond really well to gear as am feeling great, in and out the gym! Body's changing by the week still, love it!

Some progress pics, was pretty bloated as had just eaten shepards pie lol check out the dirty stretch marks under my pits!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Update - sitting at 92kg and looking leaner than before and am alot stronger!
> 
> I'm in middle of week 4 of pct and am still 14kgs up! Thats 30.5lb! As you can tell I'm very happy lol
> 
> ...


Well in son 14kg is awesome! Good work! :rockon:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

pez1206 said:


> Well in son 14kg is awesome! Good work! :rockon:


Cheers buddy! Just need to find a way of getting bloods done!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

nice one bud, when is the next cycle due?

so looking back what is your conclusion, is there anything you would have done different?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Crazy gains mate...can't wait for mine  u stepping upto tren next lol ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> nice one bud, when is the next cycle due?
> 
> so looking back what is your conclusion, is there anything you would have done different?


Next cycle due in a few weeks mate.

My conclusion was, it was a very successful 16 weeks and it went bloody quick lol

Theres nothing I would have done different except maybe eat more protein, take advantage of the extra synthesis, and maybe ran Pc dbol last 4 weeks too.

Other than that it's been awesome, recovery has been far easier than I imagined too 

Feeling good!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Crazy gains mate...can't wait for mine  u stepping upto tren next lol ?


Cheers.

Yeah man Tren next!

Running ProChem onerip 1.5ml eod, sus 250 ew, ghrp6 100mcg 4xed, t3 25-50mcg ed and the usual ancilliries adex, caber, HCG.

Gonna be pretty mental!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got 4 reps out of 150kg squat, felt easier than I thought it would be.

Don't think I'm pushing myself hard enough on squats!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u got a spotter for them (or 2's better) ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> u got a spotter for them (or 2's better) ?


No I havnt mate I train by myself!

Maybe have to call a few people over each time!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

C.Hill - just started reading this whole thread and on the first post you have put your pct...

my question is what does this mean - nolva/clomis 40/40/40/40... is this your daily amouny in mg?

sorry if i sound thick. just jever seen it befroe.

thanks


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

GoHeavy said:


> C.Hill - just started reading this whole thread and on the first post you have put your pct...
> 
> my question is what does this mean - nolva/clomis 40/40/40/40... is this your daily amouny in mg?
> 
> ...


40 for 4 weeks mate..

so say it said 80/60/40/40

that would be 80 first week, 60 2nd week, 30 3rd week and 40 4th week


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks mate


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just read through all 40 pages, only took me about 3 hours!!! It's been an interesting read, full of lots of good tips and advice!

I will also be attempting a very similar cycle, looking forward to it. This thread has given me more confidence to progress.

Hope everything is still going well for you Chris!


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

Not being a troll or anything but I looked at first pic at start and end pic and don't see much difference looks similar but maybe bad picture?

Start: 

Finish: 

sorry if im coming across as an ass, but amazing gains man and great progress, but the pictures aren't very supportive, try different camera/ lighting as first pics you took were alot clearer bud.

how come your doing tren for your next cycle?

also sent you an email buf about tht private msg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TROLL ALERT!!

lol no worries mate, yeah the pics don't justify the gains really, but the strength increases speak for themselves  should have took measurements and a clearer picture really.

Tren just appealed to me, 2 weeks in now and it's just kicking in, very spotty shoulders lol leaning out by the day with the help of t3 and low carb diet too.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mark44 said:


> Just read through all 40 pages, only took me about 3 hours!!! It's been an interesting read, full of lots of good tips and advice!
> 
> I will also be attempting a very similar cycle, looking forward to it. This thread has given me more confidence to progress.
> 
> Hope everything is still going well for you Chris!


Cheers buddy! Yeah bet it was a long old read lol glad you found it of use.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

did u not use hcg pal? have u still kept most of your gains? looks like u had an amazing recover. did u start pct 3wk after last shot? good work keep it up


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol your on your next cycle already C. You didn't wait around did you. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

C you started a new cycle?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually transformer on the subject how did ur gains keep up bro?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

hill,on thread on dbol=test.did you use hcg through cycle?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> hill,on thread on dbol=test.did you use hcg through cycle?


Nope!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just popping in, hows things


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> just popping in, hows things


Marvellous mate yourself?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

you recovered well on pct then.did your nuts get any bad shrinkage lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> you recovered well on pct then.did your nuts get any bad shrinkage lol


No mate, no visual atrophy.

Kept swinging fine all the way through and through pct  had worse shrinkage off superdrol lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> No mate, no visual atrophy.
> 
> Kept swinging fine all the way through and through pct  had worse shrinkage off superdrol lol


Tell me about it

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

synthasize said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Superdrols a bítch for atrophy! Lovely stuff though!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

pleased for you bro.and you running a 2nd cycle? or..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> pleased for you bro.and you running a 2nd cycle? or..


On it now mate!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

bang on it lol.how long did u wait til after pct?.and heres me worrying about starting a cycle after just finidhing an anavar cycle only!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Can I see some pics of the one rip effect chris? If you havent got any then can you tell us me what visual differences you have seen and what physical difference you feel.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

How's the one rip cycle going?

Much in the way of visual change?


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead but randomly decided to re-read it as I learnt a lot the first time....still one of the best journals on ukmuscle imo!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

My before pics in this!lol

Haha was good to have a scan through actually mate, blew up with water on the dbol! Bump reps


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> TROLL ALERT!!
> 
> lol no worries mate, yeah the pics don't justify the gains really, but the strength increases speak for themselves  should have took measurements and a clearer picture really.
> 
> Tren just appealed to me, 2 weeks in now and it's just kicking in, very spotty shoulders lol leaning out by the day with the help of t3 and low carb diet too.


Your not cutting already are you? How much tren are you using fella?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> Your not cutting already are you? How much tren are you using fella?


Wrong journal buddy


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Wrong journal buddy


Lol


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but going to use this cycle in the next few weeks. Thanks for the information and saves me starting another thread.


----------

